# Serbian defense industry



## proka89

I have already posted many things about defense industry in Serbia, and some of you are probably more or less informed about our capabilities, but i decided to open one topic where i could just put all the news about Serbian defense industry, without having to open new topic every time when i wish to present something new.

Serbian defense industry is one of the largest in this part of the Europe. We are exporting around 300 million of dollars annually, and that export is growing every year. 

We had some serious problems after the NATO bombing in 1999, which together with sanctions before that, almost completely destroyed our defense companies. Some of them were completely destroyed (with bombs). Still we recovered pretty good after all of that, but there are still many problems which we plan to solve in the future, one of them is necessity to modernize our factories, and in the next three years we plan to invest around 200 000 000 $, in to modernization and acquiring of new technologies.

All state owned defense companies in Serbia are represented by Yugoimport SDPR:



> Yugoimport &#8211; SDPR (Serbian: &#1032;&#1091;&#1075;&#1086;&#1080;&#1084;&#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090; &#8211; &#1057;&#1044;&#1055;&#1056 is the state-owned intermediary agency for the import and export of defence-related equipment in Serbia. The company was founded in 1949 in what was then Yugoslavia, for the needs of the Yugoslav defence industry. Today the agency represents the Government and military industrial complex of Serbia in the sphere of importation and exportation cooperation of defence equipment and related services. Company works together with Serbian Army, VTI - Military Technical Institute Belgrade an many private companies in Serbia and around the world in developing new weapons and systems. The company also provides weapons design, consulting, construction and engineering services.



They also have development sector, and now they are building new factory of complex battle systems, in which they will produce armored vehicles, self propelled howitzers....

So let's start with some products and projects.

*Guided weapons:*

ALAS and LORANA:

They are project of the Serbian company called Edepro.



> The United Arab Emirates (UAE) will invest USD 33 million in the first phase of development of the ALAS missile system - production of antitank missiles, whereas a total of USD 220 million will be invested in this system over the next four years, said Jugoimport SDPR Deputy CEO Nenad Miloradovic.
> 
> - In both conceptual and technological sense, ALAS belongs to a group of cutting-edge weapon systems used by land forces - Miloradovic told the national broadcasting corporation RTS.
> 
> First Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Defense Aleksandar Vucic attended on February 18th in Abu Dhabi the signing ceremony of an agreement between Serbia's Jugoimport SDPR and the company Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holding (EARTH) on the joint development and equipping of the ALAS missile system.



















Self-propelled ALAS Lorana missile system at Partner 2013






BUMBAR (BUMBLE-BEE)



> Bumbar is man-portable, short range guided anti-tank weapon system, designed in accordance with following development guidelines:
> &#8226; Tandem hollow charge warhead, capable to destroy modern tanks with reactive homogenous armor;
> &#8226; SACLOS guidance, improved anti-jamming protection based on sequential frames differential processing, and frequency, time and space discrimination;
> &#8226; All terrains fighting capabilities including urban areas because missile can be launched from confined space;
> &#8226; Shoulder or tripod launching modes.



GENAERAL PERFORMANCE DATA
&#8226; Missile calibre 136 mm
&#8226; Minimum range 75 m
&#8226; Maximum range 600 m
&#8226; Flight time up to max range 4.6 s
&#8226; Hit probability 90%
&#8226; System realibility 90%
&#8226; Penetration behind ERA 900 mm
&#8226; Mass of weapon 19.8 kg
&#8226; Mass of tripod 4 kg
&#8226; Mass of firing post 4 kg
&#8226; Length of weapon 1.164 mm
&#8226; Temperature range -30 oC to 50 oC
&#8226; Crew 1+1 

*Bumbar antitank missile to finish acceptance tests in 2013*



> Serbia's indigenously developed PORS (Protivoklopni Raketni Sistem) Bumbar short-range antitank missile system is expected to complete its service-acceptance tests by the end of 2013.
> 
> Working under a low-rate initial production (LRIP) contract, the Krusik Holding Corporation from Valjevo built an initial batch of systems in 2012-13. This batch has now been completed and, according to Serbian internet sources, 50 missiles have been delivered.
> 
> The basic system delivered during this LRIP phase consists of a 136 mm POVR (Protivoklopna Vodjena Raketa) missile in a transporting-launching container, the UVL (Uredzay za Vodzenye i Lansiranye) firing post, and a tripod or bipod mount.
> 
> The PORS Bumbar system has suffered a problem faced by many other systems created in the former Yugoslavia or former Soviet Union in recent decades. When initially designed 10-20 years ago, these projects used the most modern components available at the time. However, the delays created by persistent underfinancing due to the turbulent economic and political climate often resulted in some of the subsystems (mostly electronic and optronic) becoming obsolete, even before serial production could begin.








_The largest window on the new optical unit developed for the production version of the Bumbar firing post is for the thermal camera. The three horizontal windows are for the daytime television camera (left), the narrow field-of-view guidance camera (centre), and the wide field-of-view guidance camera (right). The two windows to the right of the thermal camera are for the laser rangefinder._



> In the case of the PORS Bumbar system, designers have opted to replace the original UVL, which weighs 4.5 kg, by a new version that offers improved capabilities and lighter weight, before committing the system to full-scale production. The optical head for the revised design was shown for the first time by the VTI Military-Technical Institute during the Partner 2013 defence exhibition in Belgrade.
> 
> The missile is 931.7 mm long, 136 mm in diameter, and weighs 12.2 kg. The composite-based transporting-launching tube is 1,164 mm long and weighs 1.5 kg.
> 
> An ejection rocket motor containing 100 g of smokeless double-base propellant enables soft launching at an initial velocity of 18 m/sec, allowing the weapon to be shoulder-fired and used from within confined spaces.
> 
> The sustainer rocket motor contains 2 kg of smokeless double-base propellant and accelerates the missile to a maximum velocity of 250 m/sec.
> 
> The precursor component of the tandem-shaped charge warhead is 25 mm in diameter, weighs 200 g, and contains 30 g of explosive filling. The main warhead is 136 mm in diameter, weighs 3.6 kg, and contains 2.6 kg of explosive filling.


















Bumbar 3000 with a range of 3000 m is under development.

*GROM(THUNDER)*:

Grom A/B air-to-ground missile family is comprised of:

Grom-A, radio-command guided missile, combining high missile speed with high level of combat survivability owing to minimum amount that launching platform has to spent in the combat zone

Grom-B, with terminal guidance of man-in-the loop type, with TV (optionally IIR) homing head, representing modern fire-and-update precision guided weapon system. This missile, in the final stage of flight, is controlled by the pilot/weapon system officer (navigator), who directs the missile via two-way data link to the desired aimpoint, based on the target image received from the missile homing head.

Grom air-to-ground missile is capable o engaging following targets:

- Lightly and medium armored ground targets-current and future MBT&#8217;s,
- C3I infrastructure nodes,
- Various types of field fortifications 
- Large scale industrial facilities 
- Various types of surface vessels, of different displacement.

Basic features of the Grom missile family are:

- Possibility of terminal guidance (man-in-the loop) 
- Stand-off range which enables launching of the missile outside of the range of enemy air-defence assets. This greatly enhances the survivability of the aircraft and the crew
- Two stage propulsion group (booster+sustainer engine).The second stage is activated at safe distance from the launching aircraft
- Physical and chemical properties of the rocket fuel permit long storage without need for additional checkups
- Modern guidance with TV (optionally IIR) &#8220;man-in-the loop&#8221; terminal homing requiring two-way datalink. This type of terminal homing increases significantly missiles&#8217; accuracy, since the pilot or WSO via monitor in the cockpit can choose the aimpoint on the target. Also, there is an option of retargeting, if the primary target has left the area. In that case secondary target is chosen, or if not the missile is guided to the point where it detonates without causing any damage.
- HEAT warhead capable of penetrating 1100mm RHA and 250mm of concrete, gives this missile significant capability in anti-armour warfare
- Ease of maintenance greatly reduces logistic support-crew training is performed on special ground based simulator. 
- Grom missiles can be launched from various types of combat aircraft and training/light attack aircraft, thereby increasing their combat potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## proka89

*LVB-250F*:

LVB-250F is laser guided bomb in class of 250 kg, converted from standard &#8220;dumb&#8221; general purpose or penetration aerial bomb. LVB-250F is comprised of following subsystems:

- guidance kit
- warhead
- stabilizing unit

Guidance system is of modified pursuit type. Three signal sensors are used for guidance: aerodynamic sensor-vane, laser seeker (coordinator optoelectronics) and gyroscope unit. Signal processing is accomplished by a guidance computer unit. Control system is realized by two independent channels with two pairs of rudders powered by electromechanical actuators.

LVB-250F can be integrated with various types of Western and Eastern fighter air-craft, providing them with pinpoint accuracy attack capability.

Laser target designation for LVB-250F can come from different sources:

- Laser designation pod fitted on host aircraft,
- Laser designation unit operated by ground based forward positioned designator (a.k.a. FAC-A)
- Laser designation pod fitted on other aircraft.

Depending on customer&#8217;s request, laser guidance conversion kit can be used also on smaller weight aerial bombs of 100 kg class, which results with smaller action radius footprint which is in line with modern battlefield requirements.

The main technical data:
Release altitude, m 50-5000
Release speed, M up to 0.9
Length, mm 3145
Wingspan, mm 1130
Body diameter, mm 325
Weight, kg 310
Range, km up to 10
CEP, m 5











*Serbia plans a 128 mm guided air-to-ground rocket*:





_Displayed at the DSEI 2013 exhibition in London, this prototype seeker for the planned 128 mm guided air-to-ground rocket contained only a TV sensor. The definitive design is expected to have TV and SAL modes.
_



> Serbia is developing a 128 mm guided rocket intended for the air-to-surface role. A prototype seeker was displayed at the DSEI 2013 exhibition held in London from 9-13 September. The weapon is based on the existing 128 mm M-74 (HE) or M-80 (HEAT) Munja (meaning lightning) unguided rocket and will be fired from the four-tube L-128 launcher originally developed for this weapon.
> 
> The definitive seeker is intended to combine television (TV) and semi-active laser (SAL) guidance and is based on an upgraded seeker developed by Serbia for use on the country's own SAVA variant of the 9K35 Strela-10 (SA-13 'Gopher') surface-to-air missile (SAM).



And that's all about guided weapons,but i will keep adding info about our other projects later.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

*Armored vehicles:*

Currently we are producing or developing wide range of armored vehicles.

BOV M10 and BOV M11:

These two vehicles are further development of basic BOV (Borbeno Oklopno Vozilo - Combat Armored Vehicle). Basic use of them should be together with batteries of Nora B 52 self propelled howitzers.

The first one (BOV M10) is command and control vehicle:











The second one (BOV M11) is reconnaissance vehicle:











Both of them are armed with 12,7mm RCWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89

Lazar BTR-SR-8808:

Lazar is first Serbian 8x8 armored vehicle. The first version had many problems, and since then Lazar 1 has been upgraded and improved. 
















Also during the recent visit of our defence minister to the complex battle systems company, we were able to see a new version of Lazar 1. For now i don't have any other informations about this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Lazar 2*



> The Multi-Role Armored Vehicle Lazar 2 8x8 is based on modifications of the concept and the technical solutions implemented on the functional model of Lazar vehicle. These modifications are carried on with the purpose to further harmonize the basic characterictic of the vehicle with contemporary international trends in the delevompent of families of multi-role armored wheel-type vehicles. The concept of the first Lazar vehicle represented a combination of the characteristics of MRAP and MRAV (Multirole Armoured Vehicle) type vehicles, while the Lazar 2 is closer to the MRAV concept first of all because of the introduction of independent suspension, which allows the platform to be customized to different roles. The concept provides for installation of different types of weapon turrets depending on the purpose of the vehicle.[3][4]
> 
> The vehicle is equipped with a rear ramp for easier entrance and exit, and has two doors embedded within that ramp for emergency situations. It also features a separate door for the driver and commander, located on the driver side. It features five bullet proof windows and firing ports on each side of the vehicle, as well as two on the rear of the vehicle. This allows the troops inside the vehicle to have a high situational awareness and to engage targets from inside the safety of the vehicle. The driver has five cameras, which provide him with a near 360° field of visibility. Two are located in front of the driver's hatch, two are covering the sides of the vehicle, and one is installed in the rear of the vehicle to aid with reverse driving. In the IFV configuration, it seats three crew members and nine troops.





> Lazar 2, an advanced version of the already fairly well known Lazar 1. Even the First Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Defence, Mr. Aleksandar Vu&#269;i&#263;, pointed out, opening the fair event, the excellent performances of this prospect export trump of the local defense industry, mentioning it is three times more expensive than the Lazar 1, due to its characteristics, but also three times cheaper than the worldwide "étalon" in this class - the famous Finnish "Patria" - and it not worse than that one.
> 
> This is visually a very impressive armored vehicle for soldier transportation, with 8 x 8 configuration. Its length is 7.4 m and the width has been increased to 2.75 m. Compared with its technical/technological predecessor, Lazar 2 is heavier, it has got advanced engine, larger autonomy and smaller turn radius. It has got lower silhouette, a combat station with a 30 mm gun, new electronics and signl-corps system, a new 500 HP engine, which provides the speed of 100 km/h, new armor at 4 plus level, a quite different front side and a ramp for fast vehicle leaving at the rear side. It is visible that its maximum speed has been increased, although it is heavier, due to the stronger engine. Since it has got an independent suspension system instead of the hard one, as at the old one, Lazar 2 has got a lot more off road movability, as well. It is equipped with modern weapons. Thus, the buyer will be able to select, in addition to the cupola version, also among several weapon versions, including the 30 mm guns, as well as remote control weapon stations.
> 
> The Lazar 2 crew (and it can transport up to nine soldiers) still use, like at the predecessor, the side door for entry and exit, but unlike the predecessor, where two doors at the back side were used for the landing, opened sidewards, Lazar 2 got a back door opened downwards, like a ramp.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

wasn't a pilot killed testing the Grom missile when his Orao crashed? It seems like a J22 goes down every 6 months. I wish they would build or buy new strike aircraft before investing in very expensive fighters.
The vehicles look great though, the fact that Kuwait still has their M84's and plans to keep them is a testament to the quality of serbian manufacturing.


----------



## Dragi

pretty good article today on Serbian defense industry. I had no idea the UAE has invested a Billion dollars, and today the Russians officially broke ground on South Stream. I think the best days are still ahead.



> Abu Dhabi is a major geopolitical player in the Middle Eastand access to arms gives it greater reach and leverage inconflicts in the region, such as in Syria," Ash said.


 I just hope the UAE is not supporting the jihad in Syria backed by the US and Saudi Arabia. It would be bad for Serbia to be associated with that, especially from a moral perspective. The US is basically doing the same thing there they did to Yugoslavia

EU hopeful Serbia builds unexpected alliance with Emirates - Yahoo Finance


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> wasn't a pilot killed testing the Grom missile when his Orao crashed? It seems like a J22 goes down every 6 months. I wish they would build or buy new strike aircraft before investing in very expensive fighters.
> The vehicles look great though, the fact that Kuwait still has their M84's and plans to keep them is a testament to the quality of serbian manufacturing.



No he wasn't testing the Grom missile, he was testing the plane after the maintenance. And they are not going down every 6 months. Since the breakup of Yugoslavia, five J22 were lost in accidents, including this one.

And M84 was manufactured in whole Yugoslavia, not only Serbia. Only some parts were made here.



draganm said:


> pretty good article today on Serbian defense industry. I had no idea the UAE has invested a Billion dollars, and today the Russians officially broke ground on South Stream. I think the best days are still ahead.
> 
> I just hope the UAE is not supporting the jihad in Syria backed by the US and Saudi Arabia. It would be bad for Serbia to be associated with that, especially from a moral perspective. The US is basically doing the same thing there they did to Yugoslavia
> 
> EU hopeful Serbia builds unexpected alliance with Emirates - Yahoo Finance



They did not invest 1 billion of dollars in Serbian defence industry. They are planning to invest around 200 millions in ALAS missile.


----------



## proka89

@*WebMaster*

Is it possible for me to get the permission to edit previous posts in this thread, so i could fix the dead links, and replace the fucked up pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Serbian ammo maker Prvi Partizan signs export deals, raises output capacity *




> BELGRADE (Serbia), November 25 (SeeNews) - Serbian ammunition maker Prvi Partizan has signed a long-term export agreement with U.S. ammunition dealer TR&Z worth at least $150 million (110.9 million euro), the Serbian defence ministry said.
> 
> The company has also signed a two-year export deal with Belgian arms dealer FN Herstal worth 15 million euro, a statement published on Friday after ministry officials attended the opening ceremony for Prvi Partizan's new production capacity indicated.
> 
> The Serbian company opened a new 3,500 square metre ammunition pellets production plant, commissioned a newly upgraded 6,000 square metre tools and machines manufacturing facility, and laid the foundation stone for a 10,000 square metre cartridge casings factory.
> 
> The capacity upgrade is part of an expansion project worth a total of 25 million euro, which will be secured with own funds and government support.
> 
> Uzice-based Prvi Partizan, founded in 1928, produces ammunition for civilian and military consumers in a variety of calibers in various loadings.



This year PPU will export ammo in total worth of 70 million $.


----------



## Luftwaffe

draganm said:


> I just hope the UAE is not supporting the jihad in Syria backed by the US and S... It would be bad for Serbia to be associated with that, especially from a moral perspective. The US is basically doing the same thing there they did to Yugoslavia


 
Bad news, they have committed dollars to a special cause in Syria.

Serbian Lasta-95 by UTVA






Really interesting and for the price tag this is an excellent product.


----------



## RAMPAGE

proka89 said:


> Both of them are armed with 12,7mm RCWS.


Any details about this RWS ????


----------



## proka89

RAMPAGE said:


> Any details about this RWS ????


















Bangladesh army new BOV M11 with 12.7mm:


----------



## RAMPAGE

proka89 said:


> Bangladesh army new BOV M11 with 12.7mm:


If fired upon the optics box then the system become useless ???


----------



## proka89

RAMPAGE said:


> If fired upon the optics box then the system become useless ???


Just like any other 12.7 RCWS.


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> Just like any other 12.7 RCWS.


 bro any news about Bangladesh ?


----------



## RAMPAGE

proka89 said:


> Just like any other 12.7 RCWS.


No ..... not like any other RWS !!!!

Usually they have some STANAG level protection !!!

wait, i'll give you an example.


----------



## RAMPAGE

@proka89

*Aselsan Stop *

*No platform penetration (except cable laying)*
They haven't given the specifics about the Ballistic protection but still ......

Aselsan | STOP - Stabilized Gun System

I think your RWS also provides some protection. i just needed confirmation from you !!!

@proka89

*FN-Arrows M3S

- Ballistic protection Level 1 STANAG 4569*
*
FN ARROWS™ with FN M3S™*


----------



## proka89

* @RAMPAGE *
I dont know. But lets be realistic, those light RCWS cant have some great protection, STANAG level 1 is not much.



BDforever said:


> bro any news about Bangladesh ?



Already posted this in Bangladesh army thread:



> Our defence minister just said, that two batches of Nora b 52 should be delivered until the end of the year to the country that bought them. I am almost 100% sure that the country mentioned is Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Lasta 95:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> No he wasn't testing the Grom missile, he was testing the plane after the maintenance. And they are not going down every 6 months. Since the breakup of Yugoslavia, five J22 were lost in accidents, including this one.


 Ahhh, I see you added "since the breakup of Yugo. A heck of lot more than 5 have crashed in accidents though
J-22_ORAO
I know this aircraft is a point of pride for Serbia, and it was a fine airplane, but it's 40 years old. Unlike wine, airplanes do not age well ; )It's impressive that the J22 is still flying in Serbia but
there's a reason the Romanians have retired all of theirs 15 years ago no?
At any rate, any news on the Kobac? It would be nice to See Serbia manufacture a turbine engine again.




proka89 said:


> They did not invest 1 billion of dollars in Serbian defence industry. They are planning to invest around 200 millions in ALAS missile.


I mis-spoke, I meant to say over a billion dollars in Serbia across the board including agriculture, which is good. ALAS missiles are exciting but you can't eat them


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> A
> 
> I know this aircraft is a point of pride for Serbia, and it was a fine airplane, but it's 40 years old. Unlike wine, airplanes do not age well ; )It's impressive that the J22 is still flying in Serbia but
> there's a reason the Romanians have retired all of theirs 15 years ago no?
> At any rate, any news on the Kobac? It would be nice to See Serbia manufacture a turbine engine again.



They are still flying because we are able to do the maintenance for them. After all it's domestically made airplane, and we don't have much choice, because the rest of Serbian air force is in terrible condition. And J22 from ex Yugoslavia is made with higher quality than those in Romania.

And if you ask me about Kobac, i can't tell you much. As far as i can tell we are waiting for someone from the side to provide financial support for this project. Without that i doubt that Kobac will fly any time soon, because Serbian air force is not interested in Kobac.

Training in Serbian air force in the future should look like this:

15 Lasta 95 -> 9-15 G4MD -> 12 Mig 35

For now there are talks about 6 Mig 35, but i believe that it's only the first half of the deal. J22 probably won't fly after the 2020.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## proka89

*System for acoustic source localization - HEMERA*

APPLICATION

Acoustic-based detection, localization (estimation of coordinates) artillery and rocket weapons;
Correction of one’s own artillery fire based on the analysis of acoustic signals generated by the explosion of artillery and rocket projectiles;
Estimation of 3D coordinates of the points of interest based on the attended explosions at these points.
TECHNICAL DATA

Detection range 30 km
Accuracy of location estimation 50 m on the distance of 15 km
Method: oridyinal MUSIC based method for locating, optional method TDOA
Opportunity to work on the ground intersected,
Opportunity to work in terms of electronic interference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*HF WIDEBAND DIRECTION FINDER (1.6 MHz – 30 MHz)*

HF wideband DF is fast scanning DF designed for application in Signal Intelligence (SIGINT) and Electronic Warfare systems:
• Automatic estimation of azimuth and elevation of radio-signals in HF band with high probability of interception and location of radio-emitters;
• Interception and bearing of frequency-hopping and burst signals;
• Easy adaptation of existing Adcock antennas;
• Calculation of elevation with Correlative Interferometer and High-resolution method;
• Implementation of Single Station Location – SSL option;
• Automatic spectrum segmentation (option);
• Automatic generation of Electronic (Communication) order of Battle (option).
*Specification*

Operational use Semi-mobile and stationary system for SIGINT and Electronic Warfare
Frequency band 1.6 MHz to 30 MHz
Number of DF’s channels Three DF channels
Direction finder methods Watson-Watt, Correlative-interferometer метода,
High-resolution (MUSIC)
Direction finder antennas AD-COCK antenna array (all DF’s methods)
L-shape antenna array (Correlative Interferometer)
Instantaneous bandwidth 5.12 MHz/2.56 MHz/1.28 MHz/0.64 MHz
Channel spacing
(depending on selected instantaneous bandwidth) 625 Hz/312.5 Hz/156.25 Hz/78.125 Hz
Operating modes Wideband Fixed Frequency Mode (WFFM), Frequency and memory scan
Display Level versus frequency, frequency versus azimuth, frequency versus elevation, polar diagram, azimuth and elevation histogram, waterfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Self propelled artillery:*

Nora B52:

Very active in the wheeled SP field is Yugoimport. In the late ‘80s Yugoslavia developed a truck-mounted artillery system equipped with a 152/45 mm howitzer known as M84 Nora A (Nora stands for Novo Oruzje Artiljerije, or new artillery weapon). In early 2002 Serbia developed a similar system but aimed at the international market, hence the 155/52 mm ordnance. Known as the Nora B52-155/52 mm, the first prototype version it was equipped with a simple pneumatic rammer, had an unarmoured front cabin and used a FAP 2832 8×8 truck platform. Around 2003 or 2004 a second system was developed based on Russian KamAZ 63501 8×8 chassis, and production started in 2005. The main differences were the protection of the gun crew and the adoption of a full-automatic loading system and of a semi-automatic breechblock, the system carrying on board 36 complete rounds, including 12 ready to fire and 24 kept in a magazine located behind the front cabin. A reload vehicle carrying three modules of 24 complete rounds each was part of the battery. Electro-hydraulic systems ensured gun laying as well as spade extraction and retraction, transition time from marching order into firing position and vice-versa being under 60 seconds. The crew was reduced from five plus one to four plus one, the commander and gunner travelling in the back turret, while the front cabin could eventually be equipped with some level of protection. This version obtained at least two export contracts, one from Burma and the other from Kenya, for 30 systems each.

The third generation system, known as the Nora 155mm M03 B52 / KI, has front and rear cabins armoured at Level 2. It is equipped with an optional 25 kW auxiliary power unit, allowing the gun to be operated even when the truck engine is shut down, and can be equipped with a remotely controlled turret for self defence. Reliability was increased thanks to the redesign of elements of the breech, breechblock and automatic loading system, while state-of-the-art fire control system and automated navigation system was installed. A TV camera allows to verify loading operations in the rear, while in its most evolved configuration it is equipped with an inertial navigation system. To increase accuracy, a muzzle velocity radar system capable of measuring a speed between 30 and 1500 m/s with a mean error of less than +/-0,5 % has also been installed, the gun reaching a 41.2 km range with ERFB-BB rounds, with a 56 km range expected with RA/BB ammunition currently in development. Hydraulic spades have been equipped with shock absorbers and crew reduced to only four members. The Serbian Army is carrying out final trials, acquisition awaiting budget availability. In late 2011 Yugoimport obtained a further order for 18 Nara howitzers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Soko 122mm:

In recent years Yugoimport increased its offer of wheeled artillery systems. One of those is the Soko SP RR 122, for Self Propelled Rapid Response, which is a scaled-down version of the Nora concept based on the FAP 2228 6×6 truck chassis, with a front cabin and a rear turret at Level 1 protection, but armed with a D30J 122 gun. The front cabin hosts the driver and commander while the gun turret accommodates the gunner on the right and the loader on the left. The five-tonne payload growth potential might be used in part to increase protection. An electro-hydraulic resting system and a semi-automatic loading system with pneumatic rammer reduce the crew workload. The gun accepts all D30 ammunition providing a range of 17.3 km with HE rounds and 21 km with HE/BBs, the laser-guided Kitolov-2M round being also usable for engaging moving targets. Unveiled in 2011, the Soko is a cheaper alternative to the Nora, keeping most of its features such as hydraulically operated spades and a fire control system that can be easily interfaced with a battle management system.


























M09 105mm:

Yugoimport also developed a 105 mm version, known as M09, intended to fire all ammunition developed for the US M101 howitzer, with a maximum range of 15 km with HE ER rounds and 18 km with HE ER-BBs. To this end the new 33 calibre barrel and new breech developed for the improved version of the company’s M56A1 towed howitzer were adopted. Ammunition loading is manual, as well as trails folding. Compared to the 17-tonne combat weight of the Soko, the M09 is much lighter at only 12 tonnes. The gun mount is not turreted though and features only a shield protection on the 180° frontal arc. On the move, all five crew members are hosted in the forward cabin which features a Level 1 protection.











SORA 122mm:

Self-propelled howitzer 122mm SORA is intended for general fire support of brigade level units. It has been designed to fulfill requirements of the modern battlefield, which means that shoot-and-scoot principle is adopted as the main mode of operation.

Self-propelled howitzer SORA features whole upper part of 122mm howitzer D-30J mounted on the rear end of modified FAP 2026 BS/AV truck chassis. Main functions of the weapon system, such as navigation, gun lying, automatic loading of ammunition and deployment, are fully automatic.

SPECIFICATIONS:

Combat weight (kg) 18.000

Range with projectile (m):
– TF-462 15.300
– TF ER BT ХМ08 18.500
– TF ER BB ХМ09 21.500

Automatic loader integrated in main armament

On board ammunition (rounds) 40

Rate of fire (rds/min) 6

Gun control equipment electromechanical / manual

Laying range (°):
– elevation from -5 to +70
– traverse 25 left and right

Laying speed (°/s):
– elevation from 0,1 to 5
– traverse from 0,1 to 5

Power to weight ratio (kW/t) 10,68

Speed (km/h):
– road 80
– cross country 20

Cruising road range (km) 500

Time for deployment and redeployment (s) 90
Crew 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

LRSVM Morava:

Development of Serbia's new LRSVM (Lanser Raketni Vishecevni Samokhodni Modularni) Morava modular multiple rocket launcher (MRL) is almost complete. Initial trials of the system vehicles started at the Jastrepac proving ground on 22 July, with the first 10 days earmarked mostly for tests of the mechanical, driving, and manoeuvring characteristics.

The first phase of these trials is due to end in August. Further trials are likely to follow and be completed by the end of the year, allowing serial production to begin in 2015.

During the recent Partner 2013 defence exhibition in Belgrade, the VTI (Voyno-Tehnicski Institut) Military-Technical Institute and its partners in the programme showed the latest version of the system's launch vehicle, and a prototype of the system's logistical vehicle. Both are based on the Serbian-made FAP 1118 BS/AV 4x4 truck chassis. An LRSVM Morava battery will consist of four self-propelled launchers and four logistical vehicles.

The self-propelled launcher is produced by FAP (chassis), IMK 14.oktobar (vehicle superstructure), VTI (unspecified automatic subsystems), and EI-Opec (the electronic launching subsystem). The logistical vehicle is produced by FAP (chassis), IMK 14.oktobar (crane) and Prva Petoletka Namenska (pump and hydraulic components). The launching pods are produced by INhrom.

VTI did not give details of the subsystems for which it is responsible, but these are probably electro-mechanical devices used to stabilise the vehicle and aim the rockets.

The self-propelled launcher has a modular design. It features an integrated command-and-control system but can conduct autonomous pre-programmed fire missions. The vehicle's primary navigation system is inertial, with a GPS satellite navigation receiver as the secondary navaid.

According to the VTI Military-Technical Institute, the fire-preparation time is 45 seconds, and the vehicle cam move off 30 seconds after firing its last rocket.

The system can use four different types of rocket:

- The 128 mm Plamen-A, with a range of 8.6 km

- The 128 mm Plamen-D, with a range of 12.6 km

- The 128 mm Oganj, with a range of 22.5 km

- The 122 mm Grad, with a range up to 35 km.

All types of rocket are fired from the appropriate pattern of multitube launch pod, and the mounting frame on the launch vehicle can carry two pods for the same calibre of rocket. The Plamen pod has 16 launch tubes, while the Oganj and Grad pods have 12 tubes.

The launcher and logistic vehicles shown at the exhibition featured redesigned launch pods for all rocket types. These had new patterns of launch tubes, and a box-like cover with a revised shape.

The development of suitable tubes was undertaken by the KOL-15N Inzenjering in Belgrade, while INhrom was responsible for serial production.

The first functional model of the new launcher tubes was made from ordinary steel. A block of four tubes was tested in November 2009 using Plamen-S rockets. These were followed in 2010 by long tubes for 128 mm Oganj rockets, and tubes for 122 mm Grad rockets. Both were made from standard steel. Wall thicknesses were 0.6 mm for the Oganj and Grad rockets, and 0.5 mm for the Plamen rockets.

Unfortunately, these steel tubes experienced a corrosion problem, so by the end of 2011 the material had been changed to stainless steel.

In January 2012, INhrom began production of tubes made from 0.6 mm thick stainless steel. Static tests of these began in March 2012 and led to the first firing trials in June of the same year.


























Mini Jobaria devolped for the UAE:

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89




----------



## S.U.R.B.

A brief introduction to the Serbian Defence industry.There is a history of struggle behind their current achievements.







http://www.yugoimport.com/slike/yreport.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

History of Serbian Defence Industry (better resolution):






Military technical institute Belgrade:






Lasta 95 - Training aircraft:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

ALAS, Lazar 2 i Nora B52:






Opening of the complex battle systems factory in Velika Plana:






BOV M11 going to Bangladesh:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Nora B52:





Zastava trucks NTV:






Vrabac mini UAV:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NORA... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Short Range Tactical UAV ‘‘Sparrow’’

Tactical UAV for day or night reconnaissance and surveillance short range missions (up to 10 km) carrying EO payload (daylight or IR camera on the gyro stabilized platform) up to 1.5 kg. 

*Technical characteristics and performances *

Engine: DC electric, 800 W
Propeller: Two blades, graphite composite
Battery: Li-Po 28V, 8000mAh
Wing span: 2.806 m
Wing area: 0.75 m2
Length: 1.94 m
Weight (without payload): 5.5 kg
Maximum payload weight: <1.5 kg
Max takeoff weight: 7 kg
Max speed: 120 km/h
Cruising speed: 61 km/h
Operational altitude (AGL): 300 - 500m
Flight duration: 1+ h
Launching: Automatic, hand launch
Landing:
- Automatic, parachute and airbag
- Optional: belly landing
Uplink: UHF, frequency-hopping spread spectrum
Downlink: S-band, digital, coded 
Guiding: Fully autonomous way points tracking, holding, camera guiding
- Emergency and return home mode
- Altitude and velocity











Pegaz 011

Long range tactical UAV for day and night reconnaissance and surveillance missions, target acquisition and designation. Equipped with single payload (up to 40 kg on the central adjunction point) or two different (up to 30 kg on the rear and up to 10 kg.

Long range tactical UAV for day and night reconnaissance and surveillance missions, target acquisition and designation. Equipped with single payload (up to 40 kg on the central adjunction point) or two different (up to 30 kg on the rear and up to 10 kg on the front adjunction point) provides flexibility to fulfill any kind of mission.

*Тechnical data*
Engine: Two cylinders boxer, 32 КW (43 BHP)

Propeller: Wooden two blades, pusher

Wing span: 6.34 m

Wing area: 4.24 m

Length: 5.395 m

Empty weight: 120 kg

Max payload weight: 40 kg

Max takeoff weight: 230 kg

Max speed: 200 km/h

Cruising speed: 130-150 km/h

Service altitude: 3000 m

Flight duration: 12 h +

Takeoff: Automatic from prepared runway (optional: catapult)

Landing: Automatic on prepared runway (emergency: parachute)

Range: 100 km

Guiding: Fully autonomous way points tracking, holding, camera guiding Emergency and return home mode Altitude and velocity autopilot 











Some random pics:

Nora B52:





SORA:






M46/10 152mm/52cal:






Oganj 128mm:






Soko 122mm:






Morava:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

draganm said:


> pretty good article today on Serbian defense industry. I had no idea the UAE has invested a Billion dollars, and today the Russians officially broke ground on South Stream. I think the best days are still ahead.
> 
> I just hope the UAE is not supporting the jihad in Syria backed by the US and Saudi Arabia. It would be bad for Serbia to be associated with that, especially from a moral perspective. The US is basically doing the same thing there they did to Yugoslavia
> 
> EU hopeful Serbia builds unexpected alliance with Emirates - Yahoo Finance


The UAE support The FSA.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Very nice products, thanx for sharing. I hope Jordan as well cooperate with Serbia in defense field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

@proka89 Serbia offered Pakistan cooperation in defense, I hope Pakistan responded positively. Our police and army was also evaluating LAZAR vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*KOBAC Trainer / Attack Aircraft*

KOBAC (Sparrowhawk) is a new light military trainer aircraft being developed by UTVA. It is a light attack / counter-insurgency (COIN) variant of the LASTA trainer aircraft. The KOBAC aircraft is primarily developed for advanced training in all weather conditions and equipped with the capability to conduct border patrols and strikes against ground-based targets.

The aircraft will be used for the basic training, advanced school-combat training, aerobatics, instrument and tactical flying. The KOBAC aircraft will also be deployed in close air support, counter insurgency and reconnaissance missions.

The KOBAC concept was demonstrated for the first time to the senior military officials in April 2012. A prototype of the aircraft was unveiled to the public in September 2012 during the Batajnica 2012 Air Show, marking the 100 years of Serbian military aviation.

*KOBAC design, cockpit and avionics*

Yugoimport-SDPR. It is a low-wing tandem-seat aircraft incorporating a metal airframe. Based on the LASTA airframe, the aircraft integrates numerous modifications to support its new missions. Notable modifications include the stretched nose, strengthened wing, turboprop engine and a four-bladed propeller.

The aircraft integrates more undercarriage lines and wing-tip fuel tanks. The empty weight of the KOBAC is 1,330kg. The more powerful engine provides a maximum take-off weight of 1,700kg.

The cockpit accommodates two crew members in a tandem configuration. The cockpit is enclosed with a new canopy offering better visibility than the LASTA-95.

It was ergonomically redesigned to be more human compatible. The rear seat is raised to offer better front visibility to the back-seater. The seating positions are provided with Martin-Baker Mk 15B lightweight ejection seats.

The modern three-screen cockpit is equipped with primary and multifunction displays showing the tactical information and sensor imagery. The primary flight controls of the aircraft are HOTAS (hands on throttle and stick). The aircraft is also equipped with an attack navigation system.

*Aircraft attack navigation system (ANS)*

The attack navigation system (ANS) of KOBAC allows the mission planning, engagement and evaluation of completed tasks. The system ensures the precision engagement of targets by onboard guided and non-guided weapon systems.

The ANS suite consists of a display unit, Inertial Navigation System (INS), GPS unit and an optoelectronic system integrating a day / night thermal image camera and a laser range finder (LRF). The sensors are mounted in a low-profile assembly under the centre fuselage.

*Weapon systems of the light aircraft*

KOBAC can be armed with a range of weapon systems for combat missions. The aircraft is equipped with five hard-points for accommodating more than 1,100lb of payload. The four under-wing pylons can hold a variety of ordnance including bombs, unguided rocket launchers and gun pods mounting 12.7mm/20mm calibre machine guns or cannons.

The outer wing pylons can carry air-to-air or air-to-surface missiles. The hard-point under centre fuselage houses an electronic warfare pod.

*KOBAC engine and landing gear*

The KOBAC aircraft is believed to be fitted with Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6A turboprop engine driving a four-bladed propeller. The engine generates a power output of up to 1,000hp.

"KOBAC can be armed with a range of weapon systems for combat missions."
The aircraft will be equipped with retractable tricycle landing gear allowing the operations from concrete runways and prepared gross terrains.

The aircraft will have a maximum horizontal speed of 500km/h. The maximum allowed speed of KOBAC will be about 550km/h. The additional fuel tanks installed on the wing-tips will provide an extended range of more than 1,500km. The tanks will raise the endurance of the aircraft to about five hours. The aircraft can fly at a maximum altitude of 11,580m. The rate of climb of the aircraft will be 20.8m/s. The G-limits of the aircraft are + 6.0g and -3.0g.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 美味中国

NATO's bombing of Serbia, 12 years after the European parliament, Mr Pinault arla, season in an interview, 1998-1999 "the kosovo conflict" is the biggest mistake committed by this 12 years, the international society for the eu mission "utterly failed". The war I was still in high school, I am very impressed, I think the war, this should not happen. NATO nations are holding a double standard, rather than them, even if you are right, they will say you are wrong, obedient to them, even if you are wrong, they also say you are right. A fool knows.

The Chinese are very like Yugoslavia movies and s. Very classic. All this was ruined by NATO · · · · · · · · · · · · · · · ·

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## DejanSRB

美味中国 said:


> NATO's bombing of Serbia, 12 years after the European parliament, Mr Pinault arla, season in an interview, 1998-1999 "the kosovo conflict" is the biggest mistake committed by this 12 years, the international society for the eu mission "utterly failed". The war I was still in high school, I am very impressed, I think the war, this should not happen. NATO nations are holding a double standard, rather than them, even if you are right, they will say you are wrong, obedient to them, even if you are wrong, they also say you are right. A fool knows.
> 
> The Chinese are very like Yugoslavia movies and s. Very classic. All this was ruined by NATO · · · · · · · · · · · · · · · ·



Thank you very much Chinese friend.NATO is dying coyot,organization 70 years old.We appreciate Chinese help in '99 and we remember brutally destuction of Chinese embessy in Belgrade and killing Chinese people.

I have been to China in '90s leading by Chinese proverb : "Reading ten thousand books is not as useful as traveling ten thousand miles"

Big apologize for off topic.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## 美味中国

I wish you country strong and prosperous, the people's happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Lazar 2 first video from some testing:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Yugoimport self-propelled artilery:
*Nora B-52 155mm/52-calibre Wheeled self-propelled howitzer *

*M03 NORA-B52 K-I K1B 155mm truck mounted artillery howitzer system *

*NORA B-52K1 155mm/52caliber 8x8 self-propelled howitzer *

*SOKO SP RR Self-Propelled Rapid Response 122mm 6x6 howitzer*

*M09 105mm 6x6 armoured truck mounted howitzer*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Philippines Army increases its fire support capability with new Serbian-made 81mm mortar*



> The Philippine Army (PA) fire support capability has gotten a significant boost with the arrival and deployment of the new 81-mm Serbian-made mortar which was put into display during the AFP's Thanksgiving Day Thursday.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 81-mm mortar on display at AFP's 78th Anniversary *
> 
> Capt. Anthony Bacus, Army spokesperson, said their newest mortar has a bore length of 1,455 mm and weighs 47.1 kilograms. When fitted with its beechring, the weapon has a weight of 16.6 kilograms. It also has a bipod weight of 13.5 kilograms.
> 
> 
> Around 100 units are now in service with various PA units.
> 
> Bacus said the Serbian made 81-mm mortar can be fired without sighting corrections at 20 rounds per minute, and 15 rounds with sight corrections.
> 
> He added that it can fire high explosive rounds and smoke shells at a range of 5,070 meters and illuminating mortar shells for 3,644 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Nora B 52K1 155mm 52 caliber 8x8 self propelled howitzer:






M03 Nora K I 155mm truck mounted artillery system 8x8:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

Does anyone have more info on this? Is this part of the initiative to make the Moma Stanjilovic (sp?) aircraft plant a regional MIG service center? Is this new equipment? I imagine it must be, can't see the Bulgarians coming to Serbia to train on an old flight simulator from the 1980's? 

"*SOFIA, Feb. 10 (Xinhua) -- Bulgarian military pilots will train on a MiG-29 flight simulator in Serbia, according to an agreement signed here on Monday by Air Force officials of the two Balkan neighbors. 


The Bulgarian Ministry of Defense said in a press release that the agreement was signed during a meeting of the country's Defence Minister Angel Naydenov and his Serbian counterpart Nebojsa Rodic. 
The two ministers outlined military education, military medicine, military police, and military geography as areas for expanding bilateral cooperation, the press release said.

A NATO member since 2004, Bulgaria has 15 MiG-29 fighters that make up the backbone of its current air defense.However, in 2010 the Defense Ministry alarmed in its annual report that because of "insufficient number" of fighters and budget restrictions, the training of the Bulgarian military pilots was "far below NATO standards."From the required 180 flight hours for pilot per year, only pilots engaged with the Air Policing duties had about 40 flight hours annually, while the other staff was actually closer to "retraining in infantry," the ministry said*."


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> Does anyone have more info on this? Is this part of the initiative to make the Moma Stanjilovic (sp?) aircraft plant a regional MIG service center? Is this new equipment? I imagine it must be, can't see the Bulgarians coming to Serbia to train on an old flight simulator from the 1980's?
> 
> "*SOFIA, Feb. 10 (Xinhua) -- Bulgarian military pilots will train on a MiG-29 flight simulator in Serbia, according to an agreement signed here on Monday by Air Force officials of the two Balkan neighbors.
> 
> The Bulgarian Ministry of Defense said in a press release that the agreement was signed during a meeting of the country's Defence Minister Angel Naydenov and his Serbian counterpart Nebojsa Rodic.
> The two ministers outlined military education, military medicine, military police, and military geography as areas for expanding bilateral cooperation, the press release said.
> 
> A NATO member since 2004, Bulgaria has 15 MiG-29 fighters that make up the backbone of its current air defense.However, in 2010 the Defense Ministry alarmed in its annual report that because of "insufficient number" of fighters and budget restrictions, the training of the Bulgarian military pilots was "far below NATO standards."From the required 180 flight hours for pilot per year, only pilots engaged with the Air Policing duties had about 40 flight hours annually, while the other staff was actually closer to "retraining in infantry," the ministry said*."



No they are just training on the flight simulator, because they dont have one in Bulgaria, in return our anti aircraft defense crews are training in Bulgaria on the Shabla training ground.



> It was noted that bilateral cooperation in recent years has significantly improved in the areas of joint training and exercises , application of software for codification and simulation, military medicine , military geography and public relations. *It was pointed out that the cooperation between the two air force is most intense and most developed within the aviation and missile units of the two armies which annually perform live fire exercise at the training ground " Shabla " in Bulgaria , with the Bulgarian Air Force pilots conducting training on a flight simulator of the MiG-29 aircraft at Batajnica airfield in Serbia .*



http://www.mod.gov.rs/sadrzaj.php?id_sadrzaja=6159

*Success of SAF units at Shabla*



> Members of the 250th Rocket Brigade, systems " neva " and " cube " , performed a successful battle shooting aerial targets at the test site Shabla in Bulgaria. The nine-day joint tactical exercise of the Army of Serbia and the Bulgarian Army , which is the end , except for the highest officials of our eastern neighbors , was also attended by Chief of the General Staff of the Serbian Army Gen. Ljubisa Diković , confirmed the quality of the training concept in the anti defense units of the Serbian Army .
> 
> The crews of the 2nd rocket and 240 self-propelled missile battalion fired six missiles from "neva" and "cube" . The targets over the sea and with a deafening explosion were hit with projectiles bearing the Serbian flag, the targets being different in their characteristics : rockets " Volkhov " MAB 755, Parachute targets SPM -100 and radio guided , " RUM " targets.
> 
> Besides the Chief of the General Staff of the Serbian Army Gen. Ljubisa Diković , the live firing exercise of the 250th Rocket battalion Rocket and Bulgarian missile units was attended by President of the Republic of Bulgaria Rosen Plevnelijev , Minister of Defence and Chief of the Bulgarian armed forces Angel Najdenov and General Simeon Simeonov, a successful launch of the missile at the test site was carefully observed by the Ambassador of Serbia to Bulgaria Vladimir Ćurgus .
> 
> General Diković deemed the live firing as very successful.
> - Today we present one excellent presentation skills of our missile units of anti effects and similar Bulgarian unit, which is the crown of qualification and training. Our soldiers and officers lived up the task, and all targets were hit , which is rarely seen, which only bespeaks of the level of training demonstrating we can accomplish all tasks with the systems and resources at their disposal. What we have seen today is the product of several months of work , rehearsing, hard training and sacrifice our soldiers and officers of deserved every form of recognition - said the Chief of the General Staff of the Serbian Army , General Ljubisa Diković .
> 
> Speaking about the importance of joint military exercises of the two armies , President of the Republic of Bulgaria and the supreme commander of the armed forces Plevnelijev Rosen said that the participants demonstrated their knowledge and training on various tasks .
> 
> - I'm fascinated with the speed and precision with which two army units operated and showed their quality. Let me take this opportunity to thank the Bulgarian and Serbian generals , and all the officers and soldiers , because only through cooperation can we guarantee peace and security in the region.
> 
> Combined crews of both Serbian and Bulgarian army on “neva" and " cube " systems consisted mostly members who had participated in live shooting exercise for the first time , but they were by-side colleagues who participated not the previous two exercises on the coast of the Black Sea coast, in 2010 and 2011.
> 
> Leader and commander of the exercise Major - General Miodrag Gordić and Brigadier General Dusko Žarković expressed their satisfaction with the professional work and dedication of members of the 250th Rocket Brigade of the Serbian Army .
> 
> - You cannot have a good missile crew without live shooting and I ma pleased we have managed to perform all battlefield shooting . We launched 12 missiles, and all hit the target, just like the previous 21 missiles, and that is a fantastic result , said Deputy Commander of the Serbian air force General Gordić and recalled that this is a battlefield shooting at the final part of a process that takes years .
> 
> Commander exercises " Shabla 2013", and 250 Rocket Brigade for PVD , Brigadier General Dusko Žarković, expressed his satisfaction with the results, pointing out that the most important thing is that students undergo the most difficult segments of training , members of the Serbian Army are trained for real situation, shooting targets in the air .
> 
> Joint tactical exercise " Shabla 2013", which, despite the extreme complexity has been successfully implemented for the third time , besides checking crew training missile systems once again enabled the members of the two armies exchange experiences and thus contributing to raising their level of interoperability. The missiles of the Serbian army were launched from Bulgarian rocket systems which a clear demonstration of the principle of mutual capacity utilization - "Shared Defence ."
> 
> Live firing at Shabla is very important due to the fact that they represent a regular activity in preparation and organization engaged all levels of the defense system.


----------



## Dragi

ok thanks, looks like they're still training with the old SA-2 and SA-6 systems, hopefully they've been upgraded to fire and forget targeting. Aat least they have a local partner, at one time Serbia seemed totally isolated.

Hoping to see some of the new Mig29M and SA300 systems in Serbia this year.


----------



## DejanSRB

draganm said:


> Hoping to see some of the new Mig29M and SA300 systems in Serbia this year.



That is not going to happen,unfortunely.
Our Gov. only once said "We going to buy some Russian aircrafts" and after that-NOTHING.

Појео вук магарца.


----------



## Dragi

DejanSRB said:


> That is not going to happen,unfortunely.
> Our Gov. only once said "We going to buy some Russian aircrafts" and after that-NOTHING.


maybe we don't need MIG 29's? The Mig 21 was the most widely produced fighter aircraft in History and the Croat's are paying Ukraine to refurbish 12 of them, so obviously this air-frame has a demand for it in certain industrialized country's.
Why can't Serbia start producing a modern version of Mig 21, a simple interceptor and missile platform. Easy to service and maintain, Low cost to export, no dog-fighting ability but none is really needed here. It can use the Klimov RD33 engine which the Russians have already tested in the Mig 21 and Serbia has been using for decades. Even better, use the latest , modern RD33MK with 4000 hour life service life time. This plane could cost half as much to operate as Mig 29 and leave more funds for AA systems. 

According to Wiki Mig 21-97 


> MiG-21-93
> Russia now offers an upgrade package to bring late-model MiG-21s up to the *MIG-21-93* standard. This package provides an upgrade of the avionics suite that includes installation of the _Kopyo_ pulse-doppler radar, smaller version of NO10 Zhuk airborne radar used by the Mig 29, which enables the aircraft to fire a greater range of modern weapons such as the beyond-visual-range Vympel R-77 air-to-air missile. The upgraded avionics also enhance the aircraft's survivability as well as its ability to engage enemy fighters. Other upgrade features include installation of a dual-screen HUD, helmet-mounted target designator, and advanced flight control systems.
> MiG-21-97
> MiG-21-93 upgrade. MiG-21-93 re-engined with the Klimov RD-33 engine. The Russians have claimed that the evaluation at Ramenskoya Airport had shown that this version has beaten simulated F-16 in a mock dogfight with a score of 4:1


----------



## Dragi

I was just looking at some rough numbers. Mig 21 bis the Serbian air force is currently operating 19K pounds gross weight and Tumansky R25-300 engine 9K pounds thrust no afterburner, power to weight ratio of .47:1

Now, add single RD33MK engine / 12K pound thrust (without after-burner). Your looking at a thrust to weight ratio of .63:1 , compared to Mig 29 at .66:1. 
That's assuming an original all metal Mig-21 air-frame with no modern construction techniques or composites to lighten it. You could have an airplane with very fast response time, air-borne in 15 minutes, full altitude in another 2 or 3 minutes. Lock on enemy aircraft, fire weapons, and dive down to terrain following tactics for protection.
Any airplane experts here? : )


----------



## Dragi

Mig 21-93
Mig-29 canopy, new Air brakes, new Phasatron phased array Radar , multiple target tracking ability but with old R25-300 Engine. If the Israelis could take a Mirage and produce an incredibly successful aircraft called the Kfir Then I KNOW Serbia has the Engineers and Machinists to produce the Mig21-97 , call it the Mig 22 : )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

OK, looks like my idea is only 28 years old. Original program with Grumman aerospace to do all the things mentioned above to Mig-21 airframe between China, Pakistan and US called "Super 7" was dropped due to political conflicts. Program re-started in mid 90's between Pakistan and China . Eventually produced the JF-17 thunder,so obviously it makes little sense to copy it. 

weapons.technology.youngester(dot)(com/2009/05/jf-17-thunder.html

Why not just buy the JF-17 at half price of Mig 29?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpion666

awesome stuff


----------



## proka89

Cooperation with Azerbaijan:



> *- What innovations are planned in the defense industry this year?*
> 
> *- Azerbaijan will start the serial production of 40mm Multiple Grenade Launchers and their ammunition with a Serbian company in the near future. A production unit has been already established in this regard. The samples of weapon were produced and tested.* We plan to open 7-8 plants this year. They will produce a variety of ammunition, weapons and other products. One of these plants will carry out serial production of 85 mm-155 mm caliber tank and artillery shells. There is a great need for these projectiles in our army. Moreover, a serial production plant of ammunition for RPG-7 grenade launchers will be put into operation. It will produce 4 types of ammunition for grenade throwers, as well as barrels for all types of weapons in size from 5.45 mm to 30 mm. We have already purchased this equipment from Serbia. It should be noted that a few countries produce barrel. These barrels have a single shooting resource. After completing it, the weapons are not use. The production of MP-5 submachine gun will be started under the license of the Turkish Mechanical and Chemical Industry Corporation in the short run. We are about to complete the tests of local-produced “Mubariz” and “Yalguzag” sniper rifles. We have already received technical terms from the Defense Ministry and both sniper rifles will be included in armament this year.



News.Az - Azerbaijan ranks among countries with defence industry - minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> Cooperation with Azerbaijan:
> 
> 
> 
> News.Az - Azerbaijan ranks among countries with defence industry - minister


what about Bangladesh ?  any news ?


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> what about Bangladesh ?  any news ?


No nothing new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

proka89 said:


> Cooperation with Azerbaijan:
> 
> 
> 
> News.Az - Azerbaijan ranks among countries with defence industry - minister





Great news. We are most happy to see you guys investing in our brother country. 

@ASQ-1918 @Azeri440 @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Americandissident

That's some high tech stuff right there. Despite Nato bombing the shit outta them, it looks like they're keeping up quite well.


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


>


----------



## random123

draganm said:


> Mig 21-93
> Mig-29 canopy, new Air brakes, new Phasatron phased array Radar , multiple target tracking ability but with old R25-300 Engine. If the Israelis could take a Mirage and produce an incredibly successful aircraft called the Kfir Then I KNOW Serbia has the Engineers and Machinists to produce the Mig21-97 , call it the Mig 22 : )



They should offer similar program to Pakistan's JF-17s along with African countries operating MiG-21s/F-7s...


----------



## Mugwop

@proka89
How's everything in serbia? I'm sorry to hear about the floods.I hope everyone is ok there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Jessica_L said:


> @proka89
> How's everything in serbia? I'm sorry to hear about the floods.I hope everyone is ok there.



It's bad. We didn't see nothing like this for over a hundred years. Large parts of Serbia are under water, tens of thousands of people were forced to leave their homes, and many will be left homeless. And damage to the property, agriculture... will be enorums for a small country like ours.

We are thankful for the help we received from our neighbours and countries like Russia, France, Turkey, Belorussia, UAE, Germany, Austria, Azerbaijan, Israel...

BBC News - Balkans floods: Appeal for aid as rescue continues

BBC News - Balkan floods: Fears of new surge on Serbia's River Sava

Balkans flooding: Concerns landmines could surface in landslides - CNN.com

Bosnia and Serbia floods: thousands flee as death toll rises | World news | theguardian.com

Serbia and Bosnia floods: Worst floods to hit Balkans kill 40 and raise landmines threat - Europe - World - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

proka89 said:


> It's bad. We didn't see nothing like this for over a hundred years. Large parts of Serbia are under water, tens of thousands of people were forced to leave their homes, and many will be left homeless. And damage to the property, agriculture... will be enorums for a small country like ours.
> 
> We are thankful for the help we received from our neighbours and countries like Russia, France, Turkey, Belorussia, UAE, Germany, Austria, Azerbaijan, Israel...
> 
> BBC News - Balkans floods: Appeal for aid as rescue continues
> 
> BBC News - Balkan floods: Fears of new surge on Serbia's River Sava
> 
> Balkans flooding: Concerns landmines could surface in landslides - CNN.com
> 
> Bosnia and Serbia floods: thousands flee as death toll rises | World news | theguardian.com
> 
> Serbia and Bosnia floods: Worst floods to hit Balkans kill 40 and raise landmines threat - Europe - World - The Independent


I hope everything gets better soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

some good news, heavy vehicle factory FAP in Priboj to hire 600 new workers and start producing trucks for the Fin's. While new Mig 35's are glamorous (recently announced that deal is officially dead for a few years), it's this type of Industrial development that is much better for Serbia. If you don't have a strong social engine to create income then having expensive military hardware sitting on the ground that you can't afford to fly is rather pointless anyway. I guess it took 12 years to make this happen

fap-to-start-producing-sisu-trucks-in-september/


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> some good news, heavy vehicle factory FAP in Priboj to hire 600 new workers and start producing trucks for the Fin's. While new Mig 35's are glamorous (recently announced that deal is officially dead for a few years), it's this type of Industrial development that is much better for Serbia. If you don't have a strong social engine to create income then having expensive military hardware sitting on the ground that you can't afford to fly is rather pointless anyway. I guess it took 12 years to make this happen
> 
> fap-to-start-producing-sisu-trucks-in-september/



First of all, FAP won't hire new workers they will keep 600-700 of those that already work there, and maybe SISU will hire some more in the future.

And deal about Migs is not officially dead. New Minister of defence announced that he expects completing the deal with Russia in fall this year. According to him Russia approved commodity loan in total worth of 1.429 billions of dollars.


----------



## Dragi

hmmm? well you must know something Gasic does not. ; ) According to his last statement they haven't given up on this but currently can't afford it. Of course I hope he's just saying this to deliberately spread disinformation in the interest of protecting state secrets, but if new Mig 35's are about to land at Batajnica they would be hard to hide anyway. 

from serbianna 


> Serbia will not give up on new aircrafts for the Army of Serbia, but Defense Minister Bratislav Gasic says that one should “keep in mind the actual possibilities of the state”.
> Purchase of these assets is not planned in the budget for this year, but they remain a part of the plan,” he said. “This year we will continue the modernization of combat equipment and their repairs, we will have significant new equipment and infrastructure investments, and priorities are still equipping Serbian Army units which will be deployed in peacekeeping missions, the procurement of equipment for the units of the Army of Serbia by model M-21, Air Force should receive new school aircrafts “Lasta”, we will continue development of our own telecommunication system, and we will also improve the conditions for the safe storage of combat equipment,…”


 Really there's nothing wrong with this, I think the money would be better spent as he outlined, on improving domestic production and development. I know the Croats just bought 10 more mig21's from Ukraine, so developing the Moma S. plant into a regional Mig. service Center w/full engine machining and refurbishment might be a better investment than Mig 35's.


----------



## proka89

That is the old statement, he gave the new one after the meeting with Shoigu. And in that statement you quoted he didn't say that "deal is dead for a few years", he said:



> Purchase of these assets is not planned in the budget for this year, but they remain a part of the plan,” he said.



Deals that big are never part of the budget, and we plan to buy equipment through commodity loan.



> Rekao je da je dogovoren nastavak dalje vojne i vojno-obrazovne saradnje dve zemlje i najavio da će u junu ili na jesen biti završeni sporazumi koji se čekaju skoro dve godine.
> 
> Gašić je precizirao da je reč o robnom kreditu od milijardu i 428 miliona dolara za kupovinu aviona Mig.



http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=23&nav_category=12&nav_id=852026

But that much money is not just for the planes, but also for radars, helicopters and air defence systems. And if we sign the deal with Russia at the end of this year, we probably won't get the first planes before the end of 2016, or start of 2017. And than we will need more time to introduce them into service. So this year and next one are the last moments for new acquisitions for the Serbian air force. If we don't do something now in the 2018 we won't have any fighter planes, transport helicopters or transport planes. They are all at the end of their resources.








draganm said:


> Really there's nothing wrong with this, I think the money would be better spent as he outlined, on improving domestic production and development. I know the Croats just bought 10 more mig21's from Ukraine, so developing the Moma S. plant into a regional Mig. service Center w/full engine machining and refurbishment might be a better investment than Mig 35's.



What domestic production and development? We are not developing or producing supersonic fighter aircrafts. If we wish to protect our air space we will have to buy them. And at the moment Moma is hardly capable to refurbish G4 and J22, with average speed of 1.5 planes per year. And Croats will have their migs for a few more years, and after that we will be the only country in the region, with russian planes, and that under condition that we buy the new ones. After 2018 Serbia won't have a single fighter aircraft, if we don't do something soon. So regional center for who? For one country currently operating obsolete Mig 21? Which won't extend their resources anymore after this.


----------



## Dragi

there seems to be a lot of conflicting info out there. Some of the news sounds really bad , like this article claiming only 6 combat aircraft were even operational and those are now not working? Is this true? 


> A source of Beta agency, close to the Air Force command confirmed the report of Serbian daily Politika that the Army of Serbia does not have a single fighter in working condition because batteries for MiG-21 and MiG-29 were not purchased from Russia.


inserbia serbia-soon-without-air-force


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> there seems to be a lot of conflicting info out there. Some of the news sounds really bad , like this article claiming only 6 combat aircraft were even operational and those are now not working? Is this true?
> 
> inserbia serbia-soon-without-air-force



All Serbian air force fighter jets (Mig 21 and Mig 29) are grounded. Problem with the batteries. For the first time since the end of the WW2 Serbian sky is unprotected.

And soon we shall have only three Mig 29 operational, and they can't be on the guard duty 24h per day through the whole year. We need to do something soon or.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

I am sorry to hear it, sounds like mismanagement at a criminal level of negligence. It also looks like the defense minister job changes every 12 months. How can the country be secure be if the defense minister position is just another tool of political cronyism?


----------



## proka89

Eurosatory 2014:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## type93

Alas missile would be nice for busting up Turk armour


----------



## Wave

type93 said:


> Alas missile would be nice for busting up Turk armour


Whats Turk armour?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Big article about Lazar 2 in Serbian military magazine Odbrana:

www.mycity-military.com/uploads2/159270_1459973273_Lazar2.pdf

It's on Serbian, but who wish to read it can use google translate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

type93 said:


> Alas missile would be nice for busting up Turk armour


Haha. Good luck.


----------



## proka89

Private Serbian company Azimuth DPS presented their 4X4 armored vehicle "Palanca Negra":





















According to them vehicle provides protection of level II (STANAG 4569), and anti mine protection of level II+. Mass of the vehicle is 5 tons, top speed 100km/h and number of passengers is 2+6.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@proka89 - Whats up Brother ?  

A question - Do you think that the Serbian Defense Industry has been better off or worse off since breaking away from the Soviet Union & the larger Soviet Defense Industry that came with that Union ?


----------



## proka89

Armstrong said:


> @proka89 - Whats up Brother ?
> 
> A question - Do you think that the Serbian Defense Industry has been better off or worse off since breaking away from the Soviet Union & the larger Soviet Defense Industry that came with that Union ?



We were never part of Soviet union. For the large part of Yugoslavia existence, we were preparing for the war with the Soviets  Yugoslav defence industry did buy some license from the Soviet union (malyutka, strela 2m, T72..), but we were never part of Soviet defence industry.

Tito–Stalin split - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yugoslav defence industry was one of the largest in the Europe. But production of complex systems was divided between the republics. For example around 300 hundred companies from around Yugoslavia participated in production of M84 MBT. And today many of those companies do not exist, or they are producing something else. And none of the countries individually or all of them together would not be able to make M84 today. Also many of the companies from defence industry were destroyed or damaged during the wars in Yugoslavia. So basically all of the Former Yugoslav republics today export military equipment worth around 500 million of dollars, and in the 80's Yugoslav defence industry was exporting military equipment worth around 1.3 billion of dollars per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

proka89 said:


> We were never part of Soviet union. For the large part of Yugoslavia existence, we were preparing for the war with the Soviets  Yugoslav defence industry did buy some license from the Soviet union (malyutka, strela 2m, T72..), but we were never part of Soviet defence industry.
> 
> Tito–Stalin split - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yugoslav defence industry was one of the largest in the Europe. But production of complex systems was divided between the republics. For example around 300 hundred companies from around Yugoslavia participated in production of M84 MBT. And today many of those companies do not exist, or they are producing something else. And none of the countries individually or all of them together would not be able to make M84 today. Also many of the companies from defence industry were destroyed or damaged during the wars in Yugoslavia. So basically all of the Former Yugoslav republics today export military equipment worth around 500 million of dollars, and in the 80's Yugoslav defence industry was exporting military equipment worth around 1.3 billion of dollars per year.



Oh sh*t I forgot - Yeah you guys were part of Yugoslavia !  

So does anyone miss being part of Yugoslavia ? Does anyone think 'wouldn't it have been great if it had worked out', if the forces within & with-out didn't try to so hard to disintegrate Yugoslavia perhaps we could've been a force to be reckoned with - Who knows maybe even after going through Trade Liberalization as some other countries our rise could've been more profound than that of India, Brazil, Turkiye, Indonesia etc. - Perhaps even a couple of them combined ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sage

Even Serbian small arms are popular in the market just because of their robust features ....Though their finishing is never good...thanks to the Russians influence but they work fine...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Armstrong said:


> Oh sh*t I forgot - Yeah you guys were part of Yugoslavia !
> 
> So does anyone miss being part of Yugoslavia ? Does anyone think 'wouldn't it have been great if it had worked out', if the forces within & with-out didn't try to so hard to disintegrate Yugoslavia perhaps we could've been a force to be reckoned with - Who knows maybe even after going through Trade Liberalization as some other countries our rise could've been more profound than that of India, Brazil, Turkiye, Indonesia etc. - Perhaps even a couple of them combined ?



There are a lot of people that are Yugo nostalgic. After the breakup, and all the wars in the 90's, almost all ex YU republics ended up exhausted and poor. After that we had transition to capitalism. And a result is that industry is almost destroyed, we got few extra rich, and bunch of poor people, and living standard is not even close to that what we had in Yugoslavia. So yes there is a lot of people who are asking themselves why the **** did we screw up that country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Few more pics of "Palanca Negra". There are informations that Angola is potential buyer of this APC.
















This only a functional model made for basic testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

proka89 said:


>


More info on that ATGM plz !!!


----------



## proka89

RAMPAGE said:


> More info on that ATGM plz !!!



*BUMBAR (BUMBLE-BEE) SHORT RANGE ANTI-TANK MISSILE WEAPON*
http://www.vti.mod.gov.rs/film/bumbar/BUMBAR.html
Bumbar is man-portable, short range guided anti-tank weapon system, designed in accordance with following development guidelines:
• Tandem hollow charge warhead, capable to destroy modern tanks with reactive homogenous armor;
• SACLOS guidance, improved anti-jamming protection based on sequential frames differential processing, and frequency, time and space discrimination;
• All terrains fighting capabilities including urban areas because missile can be launched from confined space;
• Shoulder or tripod launching modes.

BUMBAR COMPONENTS:

Main BUMBAR subsystems are:
• Firing post (sight-localizer-guidance computer /SLGC/ unit, junction box to provide connection between the missile round and the firing post, firing handles with the trigger button and safety device and thermal camera for night firings, which can be simply connected to the SLGC unit;
• Missile in launching tube;
• Tripod.

GENAERAL PERFORMANCE DATA
• Missile calibre 136 mm
• Minimum range 75 m
• Maximum range 600 m
• Flight time up to max range 4.6 s
• Hit probability 90%
• System realibility 90%
• Penetration behind ERA 900 mm
• Mass of weapon 19.8 kg
• Mass of tripod 4 kg
• Mass of firing post 4 kg
• Length of weapon 1.164 mm
• Temperature range -30 oC to 50 oC
• Crew 1+1

SYSTEM FUNCTION IMPROVEMENTS
• Increasing of maximum range up to 1000 m
• Laser beam riding






There is more data and pics on the first page of this topic:
Serbian defense industry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

*Great overview of Serbian defence industry, with a lot of never seen footage of Nora B52, Lazar 1 and 2, BOV M11....*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> *Great overview of Serbian defence industry, with a lot of never seen footage of Nora B52, Lazar 1 and 2, BOV M11....*


 if you know what i mean


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> if you know what i mean


Nothing new. But you can see new footage of Bangladesh Nora B 52, and BOV M1 in the video above.

But unofficially, i heard that there are some problems with the production on our side, and that we might even pay some penalties for delays. Of course, those are only rumors, and i can't say, are they true or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

Nice to see the modern machine tools , Huge HAAS CNC lathe at 10:38 in the video followed by a large milling machine and CNC plasma cutter. Where are the production hold-ups, too much manual assembly and welding?

On a side note, they're just gettingt the MIG's back in the air after 2 months!


----------



## atatwolf

proka89 said:


> *BUMBAR (BUMBLE-BEE) SHORT RANGE ANTI-TANK MISSILE WEAPON*
> Bumbar is man-portable, short range guided anti-tank weapon system, designed in accordance with following development guidelines:
> • Tandem hollow charge warhead, capable to destroy modern tanks with reactive homogenous armor;
> • SACLOS guidance, improved anti-jamming protection based on sequential frames differential processing, and frequency, time and space discrimination;
> • All terrains fighting capabilities including urban areas because missile can be launched from confined space;
> • Shoulder or tripod launching modes.
> 
> BUMBAR COMPONENTS:
> 
> Main BUMBAR subsystems are:
> • Firing post (sight-localizer-guidance computer /SLGC/ unit, junction box to provide connection between the missile round and the firing post, firing handles with the trigger button and safety device and thermal camera for night firings, which can be simply connected to the SLGC unit;
> • Missile in launching tube;
> • Tripod.
> 
> GENAERAL PERFORMANCE DATA
> • Missile calibre 136 mm
> • Minimum range 75 m
> • Maximum range 600 m
> • Flight time up to max range 4.6 s
> • Hit probability 90%
> • System realibility 90%
> • Penetration behind ERA 900 mm
> • Mass of weapon 19.8 kg
> • Mass of tripod 4 kg
> • Mass of firing post 4 kg
> • Length of weapon 1.164 mm
> • Temperature range -30 oC to 50 oC
> • Crew 1+1
> 
> SYSTEM FUNCTION IMPROVEMENTS
> • Increasing of maximum range up to 1000 m
> • Laser beam riding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more data and pics on the first page of this topic:
> Serbian defense industry


when did you develop this? It looks like a copy of the Turkish cobra.


----------



## proka89

atatwolf said:


> when did you develop this? It looks like a copy of the Turkish cobra.



It's a recent project of private Serbian company Azimuth DPS. They are developing this vehicle for Angola. To me it looks like some crossbreed of Cobra and VBL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

proka89 said:


> It's a recent project of private Serbian company Azimuth DPS. They are developing this vehicle for Angola. To me it looks like some crossbreed of Cobra and VBL.


Good job... I hope it succeeds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

proka89 said:


> We were never part of Soviet union. For the large part of Yugoslavia existence, we were preparing for the war with the Soviets  Yugoslav defence industry did buy some license from the Soviet union (malyutka, strela 2m, T72..), but we were never part of Soviet defence industry.
> 
> Tito–Stalin split - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yugoslav defence industry was one of the largest in the Europe. But production of complex systems was divided between the republics. For example around 300 hundred companies from around Yugoslavia participated in production of M84 MBT. And today many of those companies do not exist, or they are producing something else. And none of the countries individually or all of them together would not be able to make M84 today. Also many of the companies from defence industry were destroyed or damaged during the wars in Yugoslavia. So basically all of the Former Yugoslav republics today export military equipment worth around 500 million of dollars, and in the 80's Yugoslav defence industry was exporting military equipment worth around 1.3 billion of dollars per year.



Good explanation. Btw, I am a proud owner of a Yugoslav SKS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

Huge SALE , everything must go. Please buy something, we need new Mig's : )


> BELGRADE – Ministry of Defence of Serbia announced that it will begin the sale of 282 T-55 tanks , 220 armored personnel carriers M-60, M-80, BTR-50 and BTR-60 and antitank weapons POLO, as well as 200 howitzers of 105 and 155 millimeters.The Ministry will offer about 16,700 7.65-millimeter pistols, approximately 3,500 automatic rifles M-70, about 120,000 grenades and about 1,500 missiles.Interested parties can buy more than 1,100 anti-aircraft guns of 20 and 30 millimeters caliber and about 5,400 hand-held rocket launchers, mortars and recoilless rifles, and on sale will also be multiple rocket launchers and 26 missiles M-63.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

draganm said:


> Huge SALE , everything must go. Please buy something, we need new Mig's : )


men what you post it,s just full of junk, are this weapons in working condition?


----------



## Dragi

masud said:


> men what you post it,s just full of junk, are this weapons in working condition?


 well I think it's important to be honest about what this stuff is. This is not front line equipment coming straight from Serbian army active forces. Wiki shows Serbia has *or had*, 550 T55's- 260 in reserve. So the sale is for the reserve equipment that was probably last used in the Yugoslav wars of the 1990's. So no, most of it is probably not useable as is. The pictures that were posted in the other thread showed pictures from Yugoimport SPDR of fully modified T55's and BTR-50's represent what this equipment *can be* turned into, and I'm sure Yugoimport would be happy to deliver the equipment in any configuration the buyer is willing to pay for. However it appears to me that currently the stuff is being represented in as-is condition. 
IMO this is actually the best circumstance for any potential buyer. If you have an Industrial capacity at home and want to buy equipment that you can modify or refurbish + create jobs at home, then it's a cheap way to get the basic hardware complete with all engines, armaments, running gear, etc., probably for not much cost. I would expect the government is accepting bids in a closed auction type sale.
IMO , The T55's are probably best suited to either countries fighting insurgencies where there is no opposing armor forces, Or conversion into BTR-T infantry fighting vehicles, MTU bridge layers, IMR combat engineering vehicles, armored recovery vehicles , etc. Eventually, Serbia will sell all it's T55's, even the active duty ones, just like Poland did.
Proka needs to come back, he probably knows more about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chernomorets

It's no wonder Serbia's defence industry is large, it inherited the majority of SFR Yugoslavia's capabilities, in Bosnia, entire factories had their production machinery transferred to Serbia during the Yugoslav wars, like how SOKO in Mostar had its production tools moved to UTVA in Pancevo by the JNA, so Serbia today inherits a significant portion of Yugoslavia's production and development capabilities, and during the days when Yugoslavia was still stable, all the Yugoslav defence industry products were designed in the Aeronautical Technical Institute in Belgrade even though they were usually produced elsewhere, so Serbia is left with all the design knowledge from the days of SFR Yugoslavia as well. Anyway, nice industry, it's impressive.


----------



## proka89

chernomorets said:


> in Bosnia, entire factories had their production machinery transferred to Serbia during the Yugoslav wars, like how SOKO in Mostar had its production tools moved to UTVA in Pancevo by the JNA, so Serbia today inherits a significant portion of Yugoslavia's production and development capabilities,



That is simply not true. Yes some smaller machines, reserve parts for G4 and J22 and maintenance tools were taken from SOKO in 1992 and transfered to Serbia. SOKO was damaged during the war, but most of machinery was preserved. Later SOKO was destroyed through unsuccessful privatization, like many other companies in ex Yugoslavia. Many defence companies in Bosnia are working normally even today, and their major partners are Serbian defence companies. Yes some of them were damaged during the war, but most of those that bankrupted, did so because they couldn't find their place in world market after 1995 and because of bad management. So we did not took their machinery, that is just a myth. Bosnian defence industry is recovering in the last few years, and not because they bought some new machines. they are still working on the same ones that we supposedly moved to Serbia.

And all Serbian companies suffered heavy damage during the NATO bombing in 1999. Some of them were forced to practically start from the beginning. For example Krusik Valjevo was bombed with 170 projectiles, and 92% of the factory was destroyed in 1999. So large portion of what we inherited from SFRJ was destroyed.

Self-propelled howitzer SORA:

*



*
MORAVA New Serbian Artillery Rocket System:

*



*
Lazar 2:






Nora KI:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@proka89 - My Serbian brother.....you're back !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Armstrong said:


> @proka89 - My Serbian brother.....you're back !
> 
> View attachment 210311


I felt bad when he left.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

I decided to return so i could keep alive topics that i started 

ALAS C




Development is completed and first prototype will be delivered in UAE until the end of the year.











IDEX 2015: ALAS-C ready for Emirati trials - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Hakan said:


> I felt bad when he left.


Remember who got in to fight with Serbians and in return they all left the forum ?



rmi5 said:


> Was not surprised, coming from people who massacred, raped, committed worst kind of crimes against Bosnian civilians.



He was acting as he liked because he had the full support of Turkish section.... i would like to see him acting like he did before..... i will gladly put him in his rightful place.



proka89 said:


> I decided to return so i could keep alive topics that i started


Don't go anywhere this time..if someone bothers you, just mention me, pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@proka89 - No hello...hi....no nothing !  

Not even a greeting in Serbian and here I thought we were brothers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maniac@666

proka89 said:


> I decided to return so i could keep alive topics that i started
> 
> ALAS C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development is completed and first prototype will be delivered in UAE until the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDEX 2015: ALAS-C ready for Emirati trials - IHS Jane's 360


welcome back brother,happy to see you again.seriously missed your posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Armstrong said:


> @proka89 - No hello...hi....no nothing !
> 
> Not even a greeting in Serbian and here I thought we were brothers ?



My bad!

Поздрав за све моје пријатеље на PD форуму

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Remember who got in to fight with Serbians and in return they all left the forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting as he liked because he had the full support of Turkish section.... i would like to see him acting like he did before..... i will gladly put him in his rightful place.
> 
> 
> Don't go anywhere this time..if someone bothers you, just mention me, pls.



WTF are you babbling about? I don't care about a butthurt idiot like you. stop your trolling, otherwise I will open a thread in GHQ about your trolling. Go lick anyone's *** you like, but don't keep my alerts busy.


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> WTF are you babbling about? I don't care about a butthurt idiot like you. stop your trolling, otherwise I will open a thread in GHQ about your trolling. Go lick anyone's *** you like, but don't keep my alerts busy.


You are so sweet.


----------



## proka89

*Visit to "Complex Battle Systems" factory*

Minister of Defence Bratislav Gasic and Head of the General Staff of Serbia General Ljubisa Dikovic visited today the "Complex Battle Systems" company, “Morava” business unit in Velika Plana that is a part of “Jugoimport – SDPR”, where they visited the factory units for production of artillery weaponry and armored combat vehicles.

During the visit, a part of the production program of “Jugoimport-SDPR” was showcased –155mm self-propelled howitzer Nora, multi-role military vehicle Lazar 2 and Soldier of the Future VB-10 gear.

During the meting with management staff of the factory, Minister of Defence and Head of the General Staff learned about the results of the work and future plans. The fourth stage of the construction of the complex of the "Complex Battle Systems" company is under way, and, by the end of the year, new halls will be released with equipment for production of artillery and other barrels and for assembly with storage, and a lacquer finishing facility. With the end of the planned works, aside from the production of artillery weaponry and combat vehicles, there will be possibility for production and assembly of other complex means of weaponry and military equipment as well, with overhaul services. With the release of the facility for barrel production, important components will be provided for the production of artillery weapons and dependence on import will be decreased.

The production complex of the "Complex Battle Systems" company in Velika Plana has been built in four stages, since 2013. The area of all production capacities in Velika Plana is 12,400 square meters, and overall worth of the investment that includes the purchase of the land, construction of production halls with the accompanying infrastructure and working equipment is 13.6 million euros.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

Are those NORA's for the Serbian army?


proka89 said:


> *Visit to "Complex Battle Systems" factory*
> The production complex of the "Complex Battle Systems" company in Velika Plana has been built in four stages, since 2013. The area of all production capacities in Velika Plana is 12,400 square meters, and overall worth of the investment that includes the purchase of the land, construction of production halls with the accompanying infrastructure and working equipment is 13.6 million euros.


 13.6million for the land, buildings, and machine tools is a bargain. How were they able to do all that for only 13.6M?


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> Are those NORA's for the Serbian army?
> 13.6million for the land, buildings, and machine tools is a bargain. How were they able to do all that for only 13.6M?



It's a land of ex Gosa service company, which bankrupted, and that is in Velika Plana, where price for a land is not high. And they probably got it more or less for free because opening a company there means new jobs in that region. Most of investment went in machines and new production halls, and some halls were already there so they only had to renovate them.


----------



## proka89

*Lazar 2 MRAV/MRAP 8x8 armoured Yugoimport video report Army Recognition Defense Web TV*

The Serbian Defense Company Yugoimport opens the doors of its new BSS "Complex Combat System" factory in Velika Plana (Serbia) for the editorial team of Army Recognition Group to make a video report for its Defense Web TV about the Lazar 2, the latest generation of Serbian-made 8x8 MRAV (multirole armoured)/MRAP (Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected) combat vehicle.





_Army Recognition editorial and video team on the top of LAZAR 2 multi-role armoured vehicle during the visit of BSS factory in Serbia._

„Complex Combat Systems“ d.o.o. is a legal successor to “Belom“ d.o.o. Company for the production of and trade in hunting ammunition. Belom Company was founded on 20th November 1995. and was named Belom which is an abbreviation for Belgrade Hunting Ammunition (Beogradska Lovacka Municija).
On the other hand, within one year as of its founding, Complex Combat Systems Company has managed to manufacture *NORA 155 mm self-propelled howitzer* and *LAZAR 2* combat vehicle in the production facility Morava located in Velika Plana. Beside the production, BSS has also been active in the field of foreign trade in armaments and defense equipment.

The LAZAR 2 8x8 MRAV/MRAP Multipurpose Armored Vehicle 8x8 is designed following modern world trends in development of a wheeled armored vehicles families intended for carrying out of a number of tactical tasks in modern armed conflicts.

The *Lazar 2* concept is merging of most important features of MRAV (Multi Role Armored Vehicle), and MRAP (Mine Resistant Ambush Protected Vehicle) armored vehicle concepts, featuring with very high all-terrain/all climate conditions mobility, high fire power, high all-round ballistic protection, high AT mines/IED protection as well as possibility of battlefield observation and target engagement by embarked crew personal weapons. Vehicle concept provides these unique combination of basic characteristics of the two classes. 





_Lazar 2 hull provides standard ballistic protection STANAG 4569 Level 2 and mine protection level 2a/2_

The hull is designed to provide comfortable space to 2+10 crew with personal equipment and weapons. The space is designed in accordance with MIL-STD 1472.

The hull of the *LAZAR 2* provides a standard ballistic protection STANAG 4569 Level 2, firing of small arms 7.62x39 AP on 360° and mine protection level 2a/2, 6 kg of TNT under the center of the floor and any wheels of the vehicle. In option, the Lazar 2 can be fitted with additional armour to increase protection up to level 4 for the ballistic protection and to level 3A/3b for the mine protection. 





_Rear view of Lazar 2 troops compartment.
_
One of the main feature of the *Lazar 2* is that troops compartment is designed so as to provide for the soldiers to be oriented toward large windows made of ballistic glass, and towards gun holes, thus enabling them excellent visibility and survey of the surrounding environment and their combat engagement by using of their personal armament.

The Lazar 2 is equipped with roof-hanged seats for crew and embarked squad to increase survivability in case of AT mine /IED explosion and blast. 

Two doors at the rear combined with rear ramp enable as well as well-designed crew layout, allow rapid embarkation / disembarkation of the dismounting infantry team crew. This unique feature is enabling variations of disembarking procedure in dependence with tactical situation. During embarkation, side doors can be side-opened, protecting the disembarking team from enemy small arms fire.





_Lazar 2 turret is armed with one 30mm automatic cannon, one remote weapon station armed with 7,62mm machine gun and two upgraded anti-tank missile Malyutka._

The version of *LAZAR 2* presented at the BSS factory to Army Recognition editorial team was equipped with one man turret armed with a 30mm cannon designed for engagement of ground targets with an effective range of 3,300m (manpower and lightly armoured targets) and aerial targets (helicopters and low flying aircraft) with an effective range of 2,500m. Second armmaent consists of a remote weapon station armed with a 7.62mm machine gun.

On the right side of the main armament, two launchers for SACLOS (Semi-Automatic Command to Line Of Sight) upgraded anti-tank missile Malyutka (2T and 2F) with electronic guidance system and optoelectronic unit able to fire at a maximum range of 3,000 m and penetrate armour from 400 to 600 mm.

In conclusion and based to our first analysis, we can say that the Lazar 2 design concept offers a modern armoured vehicle that meets all combat requirements, both in urban and rural environments, which is achieved with good mobility, fire power, ballistic and anti-mine protection.





_On the right side of the main armament, two launchers for SACLOS (Semi-Automatic Command to Line Of Sight) upgraded anti-tank missile Malyutka_

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

That's an impressive vehicle, only thing it's missing is a flame thrower : ) 

Will they be replacing the BVP-M80's ?


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> Will they be replacing the BVP-M80's ?



Doubt it. there was a plan to procure 200 8x8 armored vehicles for Serbian army, but money is the big problem. It is expected that Lazar will enter TOC until the end of the year. But even after Lazar goes through all tests, procurement of the vehicle will go slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

@BDforever
*
Visit BSS Yugoimport Nora B-52K1 howitzer factory & live firing Army Recognition Defense Web TV *
The Serbian Defense Company *Yugoimport* opens the door of its new BSS "Complex Combat System" factory in Velika Plana (Serbia) for Army Recognition Group Defense Web Tv press team to visit the production line of the 155mm 8x8 self-propelled howitzer *NORA B-52K1*. Yugoimport has launched the opening of its new factory to increase the production of NORA B-52 howitzer to meet new international orders and interest from many countries in Asia and Africa.

*



Yugoimport BSS factory of NORA B-52 155mm wheeled self-propelled howitzer*

The *NORA B-52K1* is a 155mm 52 caliber self-propelled howitzer designed and developed by the Serbian Defence Company YugoImport.

According the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, the Nora B-52 is in service Myanmar, Bangladesh, and Kenya, and could be enter in service with the Serbian armed forces. The NORA B-52 showed at the factory during our visit was mounted on Kamaz truck chassis but the gun system can be fitted to any truck able to carry the weight of the system. The platform with the artillery system can be easily adapted to any types of trucks thanks the use of an universal platform.

The main armament of *NORA B-52K1* consists of a 155 mm barrel length of 52 calibres, fitted with semi automatic breech block, automatic loader and an advanced solution of powder chamber self-opturating system. Automatic loader consists of two cassettes containing 12 projectiles and 12 propellant charges, projectile and charge feeder and chain rammer controlled by PLC thus increasing firing rate and minimizing crew effort. Loader can be refilled from the container on the deck of the vehicle. Container has 8 removable cassettes each containing 6 housings. This makes total combat set 36 rounds. Gun-ammunition system is fully compatible with 155mm NATO Agreement requirements. During transport/travelling of the weapon, its armament is turned forward, above the vehicle cabin, with the barrel being fixed by barrel holder.






To provide a more stable firing platform, four hydraulic stabilisers are lowered to the ground by remote control, on either side of the chassis and two at the rear. To increase the self-protection of the vehicle, a 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm can be mounted at the top of the crew cabin. The *NORA B-52K1* can fire at a maximum range of 41.2 km with a full range of ammunitions as HE ERFB-BB, ERFB-BT, standard 155mm M107 or laser beam guided projectile. Two smoke grenade dischargers are mounted on each side at the front of the crew cabin.

The Nora-B-52K1 is equipped with a Fire Control System (FCS) with hardware and software improvements providing better battlefield navigation , gun barrel laying in traverse and elevation and fully automatic firing data calculation.

Army Recognition Defense Web Tv team has also the chance to assist a live firing of one battery of NORA B-52. . This artillery vehicle is fully integrated into AFCCS (Artillery Fire Command and Control System) for battlefield observation, target acquisition, data transfer, ballistic computation and fire command instructions transfer. The NORA B-52K1 I can be ready to fire the first round in less than 60 sec and leave its firing position in the same time. The gun system is able to fire at a maximum rate of fire of 4 rounds/min.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

Impressive capabilities, great work fro Serbian engineers. Considering Serbian size and population, The capabilities introduced here, are more than enough to apploud loudly. I see There are serious areas that We can cooperate between eachothers in defence sector, especially for missiles. Hope to see some Serbian defence institutes in IDEF 2015...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Kovacki Centar factory of Yugoimport produces high quality shell bodies from 60 to 155mm caliber.*

Editorial team of Army Recognition Group Defense Web TV has the chance to visit the Kovacki Centar, a factory of Yugoimport which produce and forges bodies of artillery ammunitions from 60 to 155mm caliber. Kovacki Centar manufactures forged shell bodies and metal components of outstanding quality.

*



*
_Army Recognition Group Defense Web TV were able to follow the manufacturing and forging process of artillery ammunitions at Kovacki Centar, Yugoimport factory._

Thanks to existing theoretical and practical knowledge and also bearing in mind experiences from combat environment, the complete family of 155mm rounds has been developed and it consists of standard projectiles, and of projectiles with optimized aerodynamic layout of front ogive with or without base-bleed unit.

During the development many original technical solutions have been implemented, thanks to technical breakthroughs and also appearances of new materials, machines, tools and manufacturing technologies. Needless to say that all of these technical advances aimed at ammunition upgrading were thoroughly tested at proving grounds, and only after all of requirements were fulfilled they were ready to enter series production. By this unmistakable design philosophy we have created the family of 155mm ammunition which have following features, which are placing our rounds among the best available on the market today:

• highly energetic powder charges enabling long ranges, yet having very little influence on barrel wear, which is very important for heavy artillery systems
• increasing the range has been accomplished either by aerodynamic optimization of front ogive and/or adding base-bleed unit, or adding basebleed unit into standard projectiles without harming projectile’s accuracy and terminal efficiency
• by using modern explosives and fuses we have enhanced lethality of our projectiles comparing to other projectiles offered on the market
• Yugoimport ammunition is well known for it’s reliability and simplicity
• longevity which is secured by certain both chemical and physical modernization of ammunition components






Modern solutions have been applied in developing II generation shells. These include: optimised aero-dynamic shape securing external ballistic characteristics, accuracy and precision at all ranges; appliance of advanced shell body casting technology which provides forming of a great number of fragments, has been applied in production of the shell body. 

This technology, together with the TNT/RDX explosive charge provides optimum efficiency at target. The new generation shell weight corresponds to the heavy shell weights of the previous generation and importantly increased their range, precision and terminal efficiency.

Kovacki Centar factory of Yugoimport produces high quality shell bodies from 60 to 155mm caliber 0205153 | weapons defence industry military technology UK | analyse focus army defence military industry army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

team of Serbian engineers from Cacak hope to lure investment from Serbian Defence Industry in new tank design 

Google Translate


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> team of Serbian engineers from Cacak hope to lure investment from Serbian Defence Industry in new tank design
> 
> Google Translate


Fictive project, by some guys playing in 3d modeling programs.


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> Fictive project, by some guys playing in 3d modeling programs.


 LOL, now I know you're a real Serb : ) 
It could very well be that's all it is, but indications are there's some former Engineers from the M84 project, so maybe this thing will gain some traction. You never know, weirder things have happened ; ) 

Since Armata will never be exported, it wouldn't hurt if Serbia could offer some things in that league. Or at least partner with India on this project since they are talking of a similar initiative. 

At any rate, once Lazar is in production the industry will need a new engineering/development project. New tanks would be easier/cheaper than modern aircraft = LIFT program.


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> LOL, now I know you're a real Serb : )
> It could very well be that's all it is, but indications are there's some former Engineers from the M84 project, so maybe this thing will gain some traction. You never know, weirder things have happened ; )
> 
> Since Armata will never be exported, it wouldn't hurt if Serbia could offer some things in that league. Or at least partner with India on this project since they are talking of a similar initiative.
> 
> At any rate, once Lazar is in production the industry will need a new engineering/development project. New tanks would be easier/cheaper than modern aircraft = LIFT program.



The heavy machine industry in Serbia is dead. Anyone who knows something about tanks can see that so called project leader, doesn't know a thing about it just from a terminology he uses.

Let me give you example of Serbian reality:

Kruševac: Kovačnica "gasi svetlo" | Srbija | Novosti.rs

And these guys are gonna make pandan to Armata, but for less money....

And i know this is a fictive project because i know this 3d designer from a Mycity military forum.He presented this as a fictive project months before this article on that forum. Now he is presenting new uniform, and we are helping him with ideas and comments...

http://www.mycity-military.com/Blog/Nova-pesadijska-uniforma-Vojske-Srbije-fiktivni-projekat.html


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> The heavy machine industry in Serbia is dead. Anyone who knows something about tanks can see that so called project leader, doesn't know a thing about it just from a terminology he uses.
> Let me give you example of Serbian reality:
> 
> Kruševac: Kovačnica "gasi svetlo" | Srbija | Novosti.rs


 That is a heartbreaking story, and i'm sorry to hear it. My father worked as a machinist in Serbia back in the glory days of Yugo. I keep hoping it will turn around some day




proka89 said:


> And these guys are gonna make pandan to Armata, but for less money....
> And i know this is a fictive project because i know this 3d designer from a Mycity military forum.He presented this as a fictive project months before this article on that forum. Now he is presenting new uniform, and we are helping him with ideas and comments...
> 
> http://www.mycity-military.com/Blog/Nova-pesadijska-uniforma-Vojske-Srbije-fiktivni-projekat.html


 well hope springs eternal, I can't be too hard on people for dreaming of something better. I have worked on start ups before, and see how , even with hundreds of millions of dollars, projects fail because of the technology is too advanced, bad management, wrong people, all or all of the above. 
On the opposite side, every once in a while something unlikely also takes off. 

Any news on sale of T55's?


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

Proka how soon will we know what kind of deal was made in Moscow recently? Any rumors about what the Russians are sending? 
S300? Mig's?


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> Proka how soon will we know what kind of deal was made in Moscow recently? Any rumors about what the Russians are sending?
> S300? Mig's?



For now the only thing confirmed are two MI-17 helicopters.


----------



## Dragi

It would be nice if there was something coming out of Vucic that made any sense, he's talking about attack helicopters and ballistic missiles? Why are we shopping for Kamaz truck chassis from Russia when FAP is struggling to keep the doors open? 
I hope whatever deal was made actually makes Serbia more secure, regardless of what equipment shows up as long as it's useful.


----------



## Audio

So....Serbs.....opinion on migrants??? Any public demands of fencing of border with Macedonia?

Why Maljutka on Lazar, don't you make some other missiles, Bumbar iirc....wouldn't that be more appropriate?


----------



## Dragi

Audio said:


> Why Maljutka on Lazar, don't you make some other missiles, Bumbar iirc....wouldn't that be more appropriate?


 Brumbar is a man portable missile, I do not believe there is a vehicle mounted version. There is Alas, but all these weapons need to be sold abroad first and funds generated before they can go to the army. 


Audio said:


> So....Serbs.....opinion on migrants??? Any public demands of fencing of border with Macedonia?


I'm am ex-pat, so can't comment on situation at home, but none of these small countries have the resources to accommodate tens of thousands of refugee's. That said, Serbia looks like the only one not building fences. I think it's because the Serb;s know what it's like to be a refugee, burned and driven from your home. More so than any other Balkan community.
anyway, this is all off topic, thread is about defence industry or armed forces


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> Why are we shopping for Kamaz truck chassis from Russia when FAP is struggling to keep the doors open?



FAP 8x8 chassis can't carry Nora B 52 weight.



Audio said:


> So....Serbs.....opinion on migrants??? Any public demands of fencing of border with Macedonia?



Most Serbs feel sorry for them, and understand situation they are in. I was also a refugee from Croatia. And during 90's Serbia accepted around 500 000 of Serbian refugees from Croatia and Kosovo. So many Serbs understand what is like to be a refuge. And contrary to the opinion, how we Serbs are all monsters and muslim haters, we showed the world how even with little resources that we have at our disposal, we did our best to help these people.

But if somebody thinks that they will be able to dump a large number of these people on Serbia for good, then they are highly delusional. We still have our own people living in a refuge centers, unemployment rate is over 20%, social givings are ridiculously small, and i absolutely have no idea how would someone from let's say Afghanistan live in Serbia. People in Serbia are trying to find a better life in other countries.

As far as immigrants are only going through Serbia, people here will be happy to help them. Providing food, medical care, shelter... And this is not a little thing, when you consider that we are one of the poorest countries in Europe. But you can be sure that average Serb doesn't want thousands of them to stay here for good.

Wait, the Serbs are now the good guys? – POLITICO



Audio said:


> Why Maljutka on Lazar, don't you make some other missiles, Bumbar iirc....wouldn't that be more appropriate?



Bumbar is not yet in production. In the last few years our state owned defence companies are working on the revitalization of the rocket program production in Serbia, and that takes a lot of money. You can see a video about new modern forging center made in Krusik factory in a video on a previous page, which was open in 2010. Right now we are building a center for producing part for rockets (such is rocket motor chamber), also in Krusik, machines are already bought in Spain and some other countries. And other factories are also investing in their production capabilities. And all this takes time and lot of money, but it's necessary for us to produce missiles like Bumbar, ALAS...

And this version of Bumbar is made for short range combat in urban areas (range 600m, with option to increase to 1000m). It is SCALOS guided, but it is still a really complicated project, capable of soft launch from confined space, and capable to track and hit moving targets that are only 60m from a firing position.

So right now we don't have a missile that is adequate for this role. And they have probably put malyutka missiles, because they are cheap, but when modernized still quite capable, and many countries that are our traditional buyers have a bunch of those still in use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

draganm said:


> anyway, this is all off topic, thread is about defence industry or armed forces



Ya, just wanted to ask that one question, won't go offtopic anymore. Thanks for answers to you and @proka89 .


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> FAP 8x8 chassis can't carry Nora B 52 weight.
> .


 so the prototype/early production models are rolling around on Kamaz chassis?



proka89 said:


> Right now we are building a center for producing part for rockets (such is rocket motor chamber), also in Krusik, machines are already bought in Spain and some other countries. And other factories are also investing in their production capabilities. And all this takes time and lot of money, but it's necessary for us to produce missiles like Bumbar, ALAS....


 Isn't Serbia also manufacturing new boosters for SA-3? I read recently that the effective range of SA-3 has been doubled by just modernizing ( adding new algorithms) to the flight control software?
I think this is a trademark of Serbian and Russian Engineering as well, the ability to take a 30-40 year old system and make it comparable to modern equipment.


----------



## Royal Kathiyawadi

why Serbians are now buying us weapons ??


----------



## Dragi

Zumwalt said:


> why Serbians are now buying us weapons ??


 what are you talking about?
the US* gave* Serbia a few Humvee's a few years ago, but Serbia is not buying anything from the US AFAIK
PM: Serbia to buy Russian weapons for defensive purposes - Politics - on B92.net


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> so the prototype/early production models are rolling around on Kamaz chassis?



Only the functional model of Nora B (not B 52) was made on FAP chassis (FAP 2832 BS/AV). Nora B52 is further development of Nora B and first prototype and all serial Nora B52 were made on KAMAZ chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Minister Gasic visited "Prvi Partizan" in Uzice*





Defence Minister Bratislav Gasic visited today with his associates the company “Prvi Partizan" JSC Uzice and opened two new lines for the automatic production of shells in the reconstructed hall "Shells".

Minister Gasic also attended the signing of four contracts for the needs of the Serbian Armed Forces. The Ministry of Defence has signed agreements with factories of defence industry "Milan Blagojevic" Lucani, Cacak "Sloboda" and Uzice "Prvi Partizan".

The factory in Uzice negotiated production and delivery for the Ministry of Defence of 1,693,800 5.56 mm bullets, which have recently been introduced in the arms and military equipment of the Serbian Armed Forces.

With "Milan Blagojevic", two contracts have been signed for the procurement of powder filling and fuel for the repair of artillery and rocket systems in TRZ "Kragujevac" with a value of 485 million dinars, and a contract on procurement of ammunition elements worth 18 million dinars was signed with "Sloboda" JSC Company Cacak.

Defence Minister said that, in the next few weeks, contracts with other factories of defence industry for additional 600 million dinars will also be signed.

- Today we put into operation two new lines for the automatic production of shells for additional 30 per cent increase in production capacity of “Prvi Partizan”. Since 2012, when it had total turnover of more than 3 billion dinars, to this date, this factory has recorded a growth of traffic and ends this year with more than 8 billion dinars of value of the total workload. The growth of the scope of amount of worth was followed by a rise in the average wage of workers in the “Prvi Partizan” - Minister Gasic said.



He said that opening of another factory in Dautovac is planned, which would round off the investment cycle of 33.2 million euros, and enable safer and more secure working conditions for the workers who work in underground parts of Uzice defence industry.

Gasic underlined that the defence industry has achieved significant results in the last three years.

Talking about the safety of the employees in these factories, Minister Gasic stressed that this is one of the priorities when it comes to the defence industry.

General Director of “Prvi Partizan” Dobrosav Andric said that the 5 million euros invested in the opened two production lines for automatic production of shells will be earned back in the next few years and agreed with Defence Minister on their importance for contribution to the future increase in the production capacity of Uzice defence industry factory.

Today's tour of the factory was also attended by Assistant Minister for Material Resources Dr Nenad Miloradovic and directors of defence industry, and on behalf of the Ministry of Defence the contracts were signed by Director of the Directorate for Procurement and Sales of the Supply Department of the Sector for Material Resources Col. Dr Aleksandar Bukvic.
















They are already producing ammunition worth around 75 million of euros. And at the end of the next year they plan to raise that to some 110-120 millions, which will confirm their position as one of the largest ammunition manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Good to see Serbian defense industry reviving a bit... Actions of Milošević ruined it.


----------



## proka89

*Iraqi army receives heavy air-launched rockets*

The Iraqi Army Aviation Command has taken delivery of an initial consignment of 128 mm air-launched rockets, the Iraqi Ministry of Defence (MoD) reported on 23 November.

The MoD did not identify the rockets or their manufacturer, saying only that they are of "international origin". It added that the results from test firings had been good and that the rockets are expected to play an influential and prominent role in forthcoming battles.

It also said it had received a new type of 80 mm air-launched rocket, saying it would be particularly effective against armoured vehicle suicide bombs. It released a video showing S-8-type rockets being loading into and fired from a 20-tube pod mounted on a Mi-17 helicopter.

Iraqi army receives heavy air-launched rockets | IHS Jane's 360

BR-VZ-128 mm AIRCRAFT ROCKET FAMILY | SDPR - Yugoimport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

The Serbs were never monsters. The conflict with the Albanians and Kosovars based on ethnic and political disputes. Later religion became an issue between these two groups because it's easy to use it as a tool to pursue and achieve their own objectives. 

One of my best friends is a Serb. We understand each other perfectly. Only once I was attacked by a Serb indirectly. But she was a Bosnian Serb. These people are much more radical than Serbs from Serbia.


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> The Iraqi Army Aviation Command has taken delivery of an initial consignment of 128 mm air-launched rockets, the Iraqi Ministry of Defence (MoD) reported on 23 November.


 to be mounted on the new Czech L159's?
_With a launch weight of 52.7 kg, the BR-VZ 128 mm M15 can achieve a maximum speed of 600 m/s, and an effective range of between 1,500 m and 3,000 m. Yugoimport has integrated a new RM M15 128 mm composite propellant rocket motor developed by Serbia's EdePro, and features four wrap-around folding stabilizer fins to the rear of the rocket. Yugoimport is also offering two warhead options (both weighing 22 kg) for the rocket: the BG-KR M15 128 mm cumulative tandem warhead and the BG-TF M15 128 mm high-explosive warhead._



KediKesenFare said:


> Later religion became an issue between these two groups because it's easy to use it as a tool to pursue and achieve their own objectives.


 It looks like Erdogan was trying to slice off a chunk of Syria like Israel did with the Golan?


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Interesting yet building ships? Serbia does not have access to sea, only river/rivers.

Also why would an interceptor ship have auto cannon at the end?


----------



## proka89

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Interesting yet building ships? Serbia does not have access to sea, only river/rivers.
> 
> Also why would an interceptor ship have auto cannon at the end?



Serbia does have river shipyards which are capable to build ships up to 140m long. For example few day ago:

RTS :: Najveći rečni brod za asfalt napravljen u Srbiji!

Lapresta tanker 135m long. Vahali is also building passenger ships in Serbia. And there are other shipyards. And i don't know why is the canon on that spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

Any idea where three C17 cargo planes filled with Zastava arms are heading? 

Serbian weapons exported on board U.S. Air Force planes - Business & Economy - on B92.net


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Libya, Egypt, Nigeria, Mali etc. Choose one.


----------



## BordoEnes

draganm said:


> Any idea where three C17 cargo planes filled with Zastava arms are heading?
> 
> Serbian weapons exported on board U.S. Air Force planes - Business & Economy - on B92.net



Zastava is a favorite in the US civilian weapons market, which is mostly likely what its ment for.


----------



## Dragi

BordoEnes said:


> Zastava is a favorite in the US civilian weapons market, which is mostly likely what its ment for.


 yes but not when there's US military transport planes involved. This is a US Dept of "defense" project. Overthrowing a government or propping up a client state somewhere in the world


----------



## yugocrosrb95

draganm said:


> yes but not when there's US military transport planes involved. This is a US Dept of "defense" project. Overthrowing a government or propping up a client state somewhere in the world


...and Serbia is making money off of it... Glad we are together in this mess.


----------



## Dragi

yugocrosrb95 said:


> ...and Serbia is making money off of it... Glad we are together in this mess.


 I certainly hope not. The civil war the US started in Syria with Croatian weaponry is heart breaking and disaster for the whole world, although I know Croatian government ,being a CIA client state, had no choice in the matter.

Zastava arms most likely going to Afghanistan or Iraqi government.


----------



## proka89

Not long ago large delegation form Iraq visited Serbian defence companies. They are even negotiating technology transfer for production of small arms ammunition, mortar ammunition, rocket engines for MLRS rockets....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

draganm said:


> I certainly hope not. The civil war the US started in Syria with Croatian weaponry is heart breaking and disaster for the whole world, although I know Croatian government ,being a CIA client state, had no choice in the matter.



So you throw bunch of speculation and assumptions for your desired conclussion.


----------



## Dragi

yugocrosrb95 said:


> So you throw bunch of speculation and assumptions for your desired conclussion.


speculation about what? 
Plane loads of Weapons left Zagreb for Saudi Arabia and 2 weeks later it was all in the hands of "moderate jihadists" . This is hardly speculation, no attempt was even made to hide this information. Of course when this failed the US sent modern weapon's, like the TOW missile that destroyed the downed Russian rescue helicopter.here
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/26/w...dis-are-said-to-arm-rebels-in-syria.html?_r=0

Or maybe your referring to Zastava supplying Iraqi government? That relationship is decades old, since Sdama's time. They're training their new pilots in Soko aircraft and they recently also purchased new 128mm launchers from Serbia.
see below


proka89 said:


> Not long ago large delegation form Iraq visited Serbian defence companies. They are even negotiating technology transfer for production of small arms ammunition, mortar ammunition, rocket engines for MLRS rockets....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yugocrosrb95

draganm said:


> speculation about what?
> Plane loads of Weapons left Zagreb for Saudi Arabia and 2 weeks later it was all in the hands of "moderate jihadists" . This is hardly speculation, no attempt was even made to hide this information. Of course when this failed the US sent modern weapon's, like the TOW missile that destroyed the downed Russian rescue helicopter.here
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/26/w...dis-are-said-to-arm-rebels-in-syria.html?_r=0


Since when Saudi Arabia is Croatia then? Croatian assault rifle VHS and VHS 2 end up in Syria after kurds sell them because they need money.


----------



## Dragi

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Since when Saudi Arabia is Croatia then? Croatian assault rifle VHS and VHS 2 end up in Syria after kurds sell them because they need money.


 So Hrvatska sold weapons to the Saudi's, who gave them to the Kurd's, who sold them to Islamic State! Wow, I never heard that before except from you. Since your the only person who has ever invented such an amazing story I'm going to put it in my "crazy conspiracy rationalization" box.


----------



## Dragi

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Wrong... Just shut up... you dumb idiot.


 what are you, 13 years old? 
grow up and learn to communicate intelligently


----------



## sEoulman556

draganm said:


> speculation about what?They're training their new pilots in Soko aircraft.



Idk whether that stuff you're saying about the jihadis is true but you're correct about Iraq buying S.Korean fighter jets, my friend.
Iraq is due to receive 24 FA-50 multirole variants that is designated as T-50IQ that will come with KAI's follow-on support for the fleet for the next 20 years. The first delivery date for Iraq's FA-50 is April 2016, and then the last delivery ending somewhere in late 2017.
Iraqi air force orders 24 KAI T-50s


----------



## Dragi

sEoulman556 said:


> Idk whether that stuff you're saying about the jihadis is true but you're correct about Iraq buying S.Korean fighter jets, my friend.
> Iraq is due to receive 24 FA-50 multirole variants that is designated as T-50IQ that will come with KAI's follow-on support for the fleet for the next 20 years. The first delivery date for Iraq's FA-50 is April 2016, and then the last delivery ending somewhere in late 2017.


the Serbian soko lasta 95 and PAK super Mushak is their primary propeller driven trainer for new pilots, they have approx. 20 of each. The KA-50 will be fill their LIFT duties- lead in fighter trainer . Looks like a nice plane. Kind of a mix between and F5 in the front and an F16 in the back : ) 
No doubt the single engine configuration will give pilots a good feel for the F16's they will eventually transition to for front line combat and air defense duty.


----------



## Dragi

Serbia trying to set-up a local service center for maintaining Russian made helicopters



> BELGRADE – Moscow and Belgrade are currently exploring the possibility of creating a service center for Russian and Soviet-made helicopters in Serbia, Russian Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin said Monday.Serbia continues to purchase helicopters from Russia, having bought two Mil Mi-17 (NATO reporting name “Hip”) transport helicopters in September.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Meeting of the Intergovernmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation of the Republic of Serbia with the Russian Federation*





Defence Minister Bratislav Gasic received today First Deputy Director of Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation Andrey Boytsov and Russian representatives of the Serbia-Russia intergovernmental committee on military and technical cooperation. The meeting was attended by Acting Assistant Minister for Material Resources Nenad Miloradovic and Chief of the Department for Defence Technology Major General Bojan Zrnic.

They discussed the improvement of military-technical cooperation, with the goal of developing the capabilities of the Serbian Armed Forces and concretization of joint projects in the field of defence industry.

After talks with Defence Minister, the work meeting of the Intergovernmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation of the Republic of Serbia with the Russian Federation continued, which began this morning in the Material Resources Sector of the Ministry of Defence. The meeting was attended, besides the representatives of the Ministry of Defence and the Serbian Armed Forces, by representatives of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation of the Russian Federation, as well as representatives of enterprises and banks from the Russian Federation.



At the meeting of the Intergovernmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation, participants discussed equipping of the Serbian Armed Forces with arms and military equipment of Russian production, improvement of capacities for maintenance of aircraft platforms and air defence systems of Russia origin in the Republic of Serbia, as well as the promotion of cooperation between defence industry enterprises of the two countries.

Moreover, the plan of the visit envisages that the representatives of the Russian delegation visit the next day scientific research and overhaul facilities of the Ministry of Defence and the Serbian Armed Forces and part of Serbian defence industry companies.

Министарство одбране Републике Србије - Састанак Међувладине комисије за војнотехничку сарадњу Републике Србије са Руском Федерацијом

*Russia wants to build helicopter service center in Serbia*

Russia would like to establish an international or, at least, regional service center in Serbia that would repair Russian and Soviet-made helicopters, military or civilian ones, Russian Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin said on Tuesday.

BELGRADE - Russia would like to establish an international or, at least, regional service center in Serbia that would repair Russian and Soviet-made helicopters, military or civilian ones, Russian Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin said on Tuesday.

Our offer to build a service center for helicopters does not refer to military issues only. Various helicopters are needed, including civilian ones, Rogozin told Sputnik.

Russia is also addressed by NATO member states for approvals for their helicopter overhauls.

That is why we would like to have a service center in Serbia which would not have a military purpose only, but rather a general, civilian, he said.

Asked whether it would be possible to form a Russian base in Serbia, Rogozin said: This is not a question for us, but for Serbia.

*Rogozin: Russia not imposing purchases of "expensive toys"*

BELGRADE - Russia is not imposing purchases of any kind of "expensive toys" on Serbia, says Russian Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin.

Serbia does not need offensive, but defensive weapons, Rogozin said after a meeting with Serbian Foreign Minister Ivica Dacic.

Rogozin reiterated that Russia regards with respect Serbia's concern over Croatia's acquisition of weapons.

I cannot but support Ivica Dacic in wondering what the objectives of that acquisition are - if the range of the ballistic rockets is 300 km, what is their target, Rogozin asked.

Asked how he decided to present a miniature replica of the S-300 air defence system to Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic, he said that he can only respond to questions about military assistance to Serbia as a technocrat.

It is a question for your military officials, it has to do with definitions of threats and analyses - we are interested in being aware of an analysis, but what Serbia needs is your own matter, he said.

TANJUG | Russia wants to build helicopter service center in Serbia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

> Rogozin reiterated that Russia regards with respect Serbia's concern over Croatia's acquisition of weapons.
> I cannot but support Ivica Dacic in wondering what the objectives of that acquisition are - if the range of the ballistic rockets is 300 km, what is their target, Rogozin asked.


 Proka can you please clarify what the hell they're talking about? As far as i can find Croatia is getting some SL-AMRAAM anti-aircraft systems from Norway, almost certainly paid for by the US. While any arms race in the region is bad for the local economy, anti-aircraft rockets are certainly not ballistic missiles!



> Asked how he decided to present a miniature replica of the S-300 air defence system to Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic, he said that he can only respond to questions about military assistance to Serbia as a technocrat.
> It is a question for your military officials, it has to do with definitions of threats and analyses - we are interested in being aware of an analysis, but what Serbia needs is your own matter, he said.


 well that's quite different from Washington, which shoves it's weapons sales down other peoples throats and resorts to industrial espionage and blackmail to secure sales ( i.e. Brazil F-18's)
Serbia *needs* the S300 though, Hopefully learned that lesson in 1999. If anything, the US is just as belligerent towards other nations today as it was then.

OK I found it, what is wrong with these people. Are they planning to start a new war? 



> Although he never mentioned Croatia, Vučić very openly sent a message to Croatia to stop the process of acquiring ballistic missiles for multiple rocket launchers M270 MLRS. He very openly said that during a recent visit to Moscow he asked Russian President Vladimir Putin for help in arms procurement if Croatia were to acquire ballistic missiles for the system.
> 
> Croatian Defence Ministry has asked the Pentagon to donate 16 mobile multiple rocket launchers M270 MLRS from US military surplus, through the program of assistance for allied countries. Launchers are armed with 240 mm calibre rockets, and the Defence Ministry plans to purchase several ballistic missiles with a range of 300 kilometres. Unofficial sources say that a Croatian military delegation recently visited the United States to examine the rocket launchers.


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> OK I found it, what is wrong with these people. Are they planning to start a new war?



It is blown out of proportion. By Vucic and Serbian and Croatian newspapers. Yes they did ask for M270, but nobody mentioned ballistic rockets. End even if they do acquire those rockets, so what? Those are expensive toys, and Croatia is poor just like Serbia, so they could buy a symbolic quantity, which won't change anything in the region. But Vucic is always in campaign, it would be better if he actually bought something for Serbian army, instead of crying out how Croatians are buying weapons.


----------



## proka89

*Some news about new factories of Serbian defense industry:*

*Small arms ammunition factory in Uzici:*










Currently under construction, should be completed until the end of the year. Production lines are ordered from Belgium. Serbia already have a large small arms ammunition factory (PPU), but due to demand on the world market, this new factory is supposed to produce some of the most popular calibers like 5.56, 7.62, 12.7 ......
*
Production hall for cold rotary forging in Valjevo:*

*



*

*



*

It is supposed to be open on the 22. february this year. Equipment is bought in Spain, and here they will produce staff like rocket engine chamber.

*Primers factory in Valjevo:*

Should start to work in April this year with capacity of 200 million of primers in this year and 400 in the next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Serbian state-owned co Jugoimport SDPR breaks ground for 90 mln euro ammo plant - govt*






BELGRADE (Serbia), April 26 (SeeNews) - *A unit of Serbian state-owned company Jugoimport SDPR launched the construction of an ammunition plant worth 90 million euro ($101.8 million) near the western town of Pozega, the government said on Tuesday.*

The first two stages of the construction works are scheduled to be completed by July 2017, and the final one is due for completion by 2020, prime minister Aleksandar Vucic said at the opening ceremony, as quoted in a government press release.

The new factory will produce small-calibre ammunition of 5.56 mm, 7.62 mm and 9 mm, with an annual production capacity of 140 million pieces, he added.

The construction works are assigned to state-owned company PMC Engineering.

In early January Vucic said that 45 million euro are to be invested in the Pozega ammunition plant this year alone.

*Factory of small arms ammunition in the first and second phase which will be completed by July 2017, will have 19 buildings with a total gross area of 9 thousand square meters and it will annually produce 140 million pieces of ammunition in caliber 5.56, 7.62 and 9 mm. In the third phase, which should be completed by 2020, two more buildings will be added with area of 2300 square meters, which will produce 5 million pieces of ammunition in caliber 12.7mm in 2019, and 10 million pieces in 2020.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Meanwhile, checks with Qiblatin Synergy Sdn Bhd revealed that they are sourcing 57mm and 40mm HE rounds from Yugoimport of Serbia for the RMN. Malaysian Defence had previously reported that checks on the Defence Ministry’s tender website revealed that Qiblatin Synergy had won the tenders to supply of 57mm and 40mm HE rounds for the navy. The amount acquired was not revealed but it must be significant as both cannons remained the mainstay of RMN ships.






Yugoimport is one of the mainstay of DSA series of exhibitions although their presence has always been very muted though the Army had been using their 81mm and 60mm mortars for sometime now.

http://www.malaysiandefence.com/dsa-2016-final-day/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*The foundation stone and the new plant in the "Krusik"*





Defence Minister Zoran Djordjevic and director of HK "Krusik" ad Valjevo Mladen Petkovic laid the foundation stone for a new primer plant which will employ 120 new workers.

The laying of the foundation stone was attended by Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic, Serbian Armed Forces Chief of General Staff General Ljubisa Dikovic, representatives of the Ministry of Defence, the Serbian Armed Forces and defence industries. Then the new production plant was opened in that factory of the defence industry.

Putting into operation the new plant factory, Prime Minister Vucic stressed that he was very proud, because that factory is "the story of the fight and not giving up".




- "Krusik" returns to the gate of old glory. In the forthcoming period, the number of employees will increase to more than 2000 in a very short time. This is a great success. "Krusik" performs well today; it is financed from its own funds and cooperates with the company Yugoimport-SDPR which exports about 70 percent of goods from this factory. I am proud of the workers I met today, and of all who love this plant and Valjevo. We wish "Krusik" to influence the growth of the Serbian economy and to have impact on strengthening the defence capabilities of the Serbian Armed Forces, because this is very important in the modern world, the Prime Minister said.

*Director of "Krusik" Mladen Petkovic said that in that factory of the defence industry, two large investments in the amount of 19.4 million euros were being realised.

- The first investment is related to the construction of the primer plant for which the foundation stone has been laid today. The value of the investment realised in cooperation with the Yugoimport-SDPR company, is 10 million euros. Primers will be produced primarily for the needs of companies from the group of Serbian defence industry. The second investment relates to the construction of the factory for the production of rocket engine chambers. On the location of that facility, where we are now, there was once "Krušik" toolbox which was destroyed during the 1999 bombing. Today, the Prime Minister Vucic put into operation the machine that is the core of the new technology and thus the conditions for mass production of rockets were created. The investment is worth EUR 9.4 million and "Krusik" is financed from its own funds, Petkovic said.*

*Area of the new facility of the primer plant will be 1,208 square meters. It will produce initial devices for the needs of the Serbian Armed Forces, primers for the shooting ammunition of Boxer type with wet procedure, calibre 4.5 and 5.5 millimetres. The projected production capacity is 400 million pieces per year.

The hall for cold and rotary extrusion extends to 2,929 square meters with complete infrastructure. Production programme of the factory will be rocket engine chambers for missiles: S5, S8, lightning 128 millimetres, blaze, hail, fire and hurricane (chambers up to 600 millimetres and a length of 6,000 millimetres). The production capacity is 35,000 pieces per year.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Kurtca said:


> What about single engine supersonic trainer / fighter ?
> 
> Yugoimport said prototype roll out is planned 2016



Just some Yugoimport bullshit. Nobody in Serbia is working on that project, and we certainly don't have a capacity to work on one. Serbian defence industry can stand shoulder to shoulder with a world largest countries in certain areas, but that project is just wishful thinking from some Yugoimport fools. The only way for that plane to fly is for them to take that photoshop picture and throw it from a clif.

*Nora B52 production video:*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@дьявол

Welcome to PDF, Bro. Very nice to see another Serb member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

proka89 said:


> Just some Yugoimport bullshit. Nobody in Serbia is working on that project, and we certainly don't have a capacity to work on one. Serbian defence industry can stand shoulder to shoulder with a world largest countries in certain areas, but that project is just wishful thinking from some Yugoimport fools.



Far more realistic would be improving airframe aerodynamics and use of composite materials that could reduce weight by 20 percent for G4 Super Galeb and/or )-22 Orao...

J-22 with those kind of improvements could break mach 1 without afterburners, though it would be smarter to create a new fighter jet between G4 and J-22 in size...


----------



## proka89

*Timoney Drive Systems At Heart of Yugoimports Lazar 8 X 8*






NAVAN, Ireland --- Lazar, the latest multi-purpose armoured 8 x 8 vehicle from Yugoimport-SDPR, has undergone successful user trials, demonstrating the vehicle's mobility in hard environments and across extreme terrain.

Core to the vehicle's drive system are the driveline, axles, steering system and transfer case, all designed by Timoney. Timoney's modular architecture, enabling quick and effective proving of systems, has facilitated the Yugoimport vehicle's mobility system.

The contract called for an initial order of 12 sets of equipment, with further orders depending on sales of the vehicle. These have been produced and delivered by Timoney's key production partner Texelis.

"This contract with Yugoimport demonstrates Timoney's way of doing business," said Shane O'Neill, Chief Executive Officer of Timoney. "We design, develop and prove our below-the-hull systems before working with our key partners who have strong production capabilities, to deliver the equipment to the customer.".

The Lazar 8 x 8 has been designed to operate in a wide range of situations from medium-level armed conflicts to anti-terrorist and peacekeeping actions, where high mobility and tight turning circles are a key part of the vehicle's capability.

A prime example of Timoney's end-to-end solutions through partnership and integration.


Timoney Technology is a global leader in the fields of vehicle driveline technology and are specialists in the area of independent suspensions; steering systems; specialist drive solutions; transfer cases; vehicle systems engineering; vehicle dynamics, whole body vibration analysis, complete vehicle design and turnkey solutions.

Based in Navan, Co. Meath, Ireland and having been in business for 50 years, the company has exported solutions to over 40 countries either directly or through its partners. Core to the Timoney approach is technology creation for technology transfer and development through partnership.

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...ugoimports-8-x-8-afv-has-irish-driveline.html

*Eurosatory 2016: Timoney to provide drive systems for new Yugoimport 8x8 production*
*Andrew MacDonald, Paris* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
15 June 2016
Irish designer of specialist independent suspension systems Timoney announced a new contract to equip the latest variant of Yugoimport SPDR's Lazar 8x8 armoured fighting vehicle (AFV) at Eurosatory on 14 June. A total of 12 new drive systems have been ordered for integration into the Serbian company's Lazar III platform.

The Timoney systems, which include drivelines, axles, steering systems and transfer cases, are to be manufactured in France by Timoney's partner organisation Texelis, whose rigid axle design was modified by Timoney in order to produce the 9-tonne independent suspension used in the Lazar III.

As well as supplying their products for the initial assembly of the vehicle, Timoney will provide continuous support after delivery.

http://www.janes.com/article/61410/...ive-systems-for-new-yugoimport-8x8-production

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Prices of Zastava military products in 2015:*
*
Machine Gun M84*






*Price - 2560$


Machine Gun M02 Coyote




Price - 14900$

Assault Rifle M70 B1




Price - 260$

Assault Rifle M70 B3 / AB3




Price - 250$ - 260$

Assault Rifle M21 S





Price - 400$

Submachine gun M92




Price - 570$

Sniper Rifle M91




Price - 2100$

Long Range Rifle M93 - Black Arrow




Price for 12,7x108 - 5550$
Price for .50 Browning - 5800$*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Anti-materiel Rifle M12 - Black Spear




Price - 6500$
*
These are factory prices under which factory sold these rifles to different countries*.* I must mention that prices are probably related to the amount of rifles ordered and other similar things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Helicopter UAV/UCAV made by Yugoimport and Edepro from Serbia:





















It will be exhibited at IDEX 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dragi

nice! looks like advanced technology,

so Proka is Yugoimport no longer a "mostly photoshop company"?


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> so Proka is Yugoimport no longer a "mostly photoshop company"?



They still are. Even that UAV on the pictures, is in god knows what phase of development. And that project is probably led by EDePro, not Yugoimport. I don't deny that they have few good projects (Nora B52, Lazar 3, modernization of BOV's), but they also have many more which are nothing more than dumb ideas, bad photoshop, or at most mockups.


----------



## proka89

*Some info about largest defence companies in Serbia in 2016:*

*Krusik Valjevo*

http://www.krusik.rs/en/

2016 Krusik started with signed deals in total worth around 140 million dollars and ended with production worth around 50 million dollars. At the moment company have a signed orders for their gods in worth around *240 million of dollars*. They expect that with investments in production that are under way, they will be able to produce half of that in 2017. Just in 2016 company ordered 60 latest generation CNC machines for metal processing. In 2016 company also employed 725 additional workers.









> The implementation of two investment projects is underway: the first relates to the construction of a factory for rocket motor chambers production, which enables conditions for the serial production of missile systems, while the second concerns the construction of plant for primers production. The total value of these two projects amounts to 19.4 million euros.
> 
> In early 2016, the works on the construction of a new plant for rocket motor chambers production have been completed covering the area of 2,800m2. The plant was built on the site of the former Tool factory, which was destroyed in NATO bombing in 1999. The new building is equipped with the flow forming machines, being the “core” of this technology. The entire investment is financed from our own resources and the value of the first phase is estimated at 9.4 million euros. The construction of this facility will create conditions for renewal and modernization of the production resources for Krušik missile program, as well as creation of brand new products in this domain. This is the only factory of its kind in the region.
> 
> In cooperation with the Public Enterprise Jugoimport SDPR we launched the implementation of an investment project to build a new primers plant, or to expand the capacity of the factory for initial devices and detonators. The entire quantity of produced primers will be delivered to companies belonging to the OIS (Defence Industry of Serbia) group, thereby replacing the import of these products. The value of this investment in the first phase amounts to 10 million euros.
> 
> Completion of these plants with all the envisaged equipment will enable employment of 190 new workers. The number of employees is conditioned by the choice of modern technology and highly productive and automated equipment.










*Prvi Partizan Ammunition
*
https://www.prvipartizan.com/*

Prvi Partizan ended 2016 with production of 300 million rounds of ammunition in total worth around 90 milion of dollars.* Company production capacity is sold out for a few years in advance. Few years back Prvi partizan started investment cycle worth around 35 million of euros. Two thirds of that are already completed, and Prvi partizan should open the third facility in Bela Zemlja near Uzice.



> The factory`s general manager, Dobrosav Andric, said that all the dangerous operations related to testing and packing of ammunition would be performed in the facility, thereby moving the operations out of the city. “The construction should start in late February or early March 2017. The funds which should be set aside for the construction of the facility amount to around EUR 12m. Considering the fact that the state has regulated the question of public interest by law, the decision has been made to start building a factory for finishing and packing ammunition on an area of 75 hectares in Bela Zemlja. The initial idea was to move all the dangerous operations out of the city`s center”, Andric said. Prvi Partizan`s operating success has grown in the past six years and, in 2015, the production reached 260 million units with investments and a profit of EUR 10m. The 2016 analysis has been performed and the parameters indicate that the year would be record-setting, with 300 million units produced and a profit of EUR 12m.



Company expects that this will rise the total production to the amount of 350 million rounds of ammunition, worth around 120 million of dollars. Interesting fact is that Prvi Partizan is a strategic partner of FN Herstal, and each year PPU sells them ammunition worth around 10 million of euros. Also PPU was the third largest exporter of ammunition on the US market in 2016.



> The top foreign manufacturer is the South Korean company Poongsan Corp., followed by bullet makers Fiocchi Munizioni of Italy and Prvi Partizan of Serbia, according to Panjiva. Poonsang's bullets are imported by a California company called Topth, but the U.S. importer handling the largest supply of ammo is Eurosport of Texas.



http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/13/news/companies/ammo-imports/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Sloboda - artillery ammunition factory*

Sloboda ended the 2016 with production worth around 57 million of dollars, and with total active contracts for the future around $ 200 million. In 2014 they started four year modernization program (31.5 million euros), which aim is to expand factory production capacity, and to restore some capabilities that were lost in NATO bombing in 1999.

In 2016 they opened the plant for production, heat treatment and surface protection of artillery cartridge cases (around EUR 4 million has been invested in this facility). And they are about to open the new facility for cutting processing, in which they invested around 10 milion euros.

They are one of suppliers for the US armed forces trough General Dynamics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Prva Iskra*

http://www.prvaiskra-namenska.com/

This company was almost completely destroyed in NATO bombing in 1999. Also they suffered heavy damage during explosion in 2006. But now company succeed in restoring most of their pre war capacity. In 2016 they opened new production facility. It is the facility that was primarily intended for the synthesis of octogen and hexogen and its commissioning will double the capacity for processing of the disassembled explosives based on hexogen and octogen. The company has invested into the facility approximately USD 1.8 million, with design and engineering realised with own resources.






Also in 2015 they bought Montenegro company Poliex.

http://poliex.me/en

Company ended 2016 with production worth around 11 million dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Zastava arms*

http://www.zastava-arms.rs/

Zastava arms ended 2016 with production worth around 50 million of dollars. They participated in Pakistan army tender for the new assault rifle in 7.62x51 (and lost), and at the moment they are participating in Indian army assault rifle tender. At this moment all production capacities are sold in advance for 2017 and first four months of 2018.

Zastava expects to end a five-year technology transfer to Azerbaijan, for the production of eight types of gun barrels for automatic firing weapons (in six calibers), worth about 30 million dollars by the end of the first quarter of 2017.

They invested around 4.8 million of dollars in modernization of production in 2016.

New and modernized small arms from the production of Zastava Arms, with the new system of ammunition and better ergonomic characteristics were tested by Serbian Army Special Brigade in 2016.






Also news from yesterday:

*Cooperation with the Beretta Company *

The three-member Beretta delegation was led by Carlo Ferlito, General Mnager of that company.

During a meeting with officials of the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Serbia it was pointed out that Serbia and Italy have developed bilateral relations that can be enhanced both in terms of military economic and military technological cooperation.

*Beretta expressed willingness to participate in potential joint projects with companies of the Serbian Defence Industry Group, primarily with the companies of Zastava Arms Kragujevac and The First Partizan Užice.
*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10595/saradnja-sa-kompanijom-beretta-10595

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

I have to quote myself:



proka89 said:


> And they are about to open the new facility for cutting processing, in which they invested around 10 milion euros.



Opened today:





















So far they invested 8.8 millions of euros (6 in equipment and 2.8 in building), and additionall 6 million will be invested in new machines this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Milan Blagojevic
*
http://www.mbnamenska.com/

Milan blagojevic ended 2016 with total production worth around *50 million of dollars*. They invested 6.2 million of euros in new machines and technology, and employed 150 additional workers. They are expecting to rise the total production in 2017 by 30%, to the sum of around 65 million of dollars.

Serbia is one of the largest gunpowder exporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Some other important news about Serbian defence industry in 2016*

Serbian defence industry finished 2016 with growth around 60% when compared with 2015. Total export worth was *483 million of dollars*, which is 3 times more than our total export in 2012 for example. Projected exports for 2017 are around 520-530 million of dollars.

Construction of small arms ammunition factory started in 2016. The value of the investment is 89 million euros, and first phase of construction should be completed in march 2017. Factory projected production capacity is 140 million 9mm, 7.62 mm and 5.56 mm bullets and 10 million of 12.7mm bullets.






Also first time in 2016 we saw Yugoimport facility for production of high caliber artillery barrels. This puts Serbia among the rare countries with such capabilities.






Also new hall for cold rotary forging was opened in Krusik, for the production of rocket engine chambers, and new primers plant should be opened in this year.






In 2016 Yugoimport started acquisition of Zrak company from Bosnia and Hercegovina, and now they own 51% of that company. Zrak is the producer of military optics, precise mechanics, electromechanics and optoelectronics.

http://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapid=83667299

Three more government owned companies are expected to enter Serbian defence industry cluster in 2017. Those are Zastava trucks, FAP trucks and Yumco Vranje (uniform producer). All those companies had a lot of problems in previous years, but now parts of those companies will be separated and added to defence industry cluster. FAP will keep small series trucks production for the Serbian army, as well as chassis and platforms for different other projects of the Serbian defence industry. For example at this moment FAP is producing 21 military trucks for the Serbian army, they have an order for 30 trucks which are to be used as platforms for rocket launchers. Also FAP chassis for Egypt armored vehicle is on testing in that country, if everything goes well they will sell 255 of those to Egypt.






Important thing to mention is that new law in Serbia will allow for foreign companies to buy up to 49% of Serbian defence companies. At this moment there are many foreign companies from Italy, France, Russia, China... which are interested in buying shares of Serbian defence companies, entering joint ventures.... Just in 2016 we were visited by numerous companies from China. Just some examples:

*Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/9390/potpisan-sporazum-sa-kineskom-kompanijom-9390

*China Electronics Technology Group Corporation CETC*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/9836/saradnja-sa-kineskom-kompanijom-cetc-9836

*China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation (CASIC)*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/9957/intenziviranje-saradnje-sa-kompanijama-iz-nr-kine-9957

*Aerospace Long March International Trade ALIT*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/9910/nastavak-saradnje-sa-kompanijama-iz-nr-kine-9910
*
CPMIEC*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/9895/intenziviranje-saradnje-sa-kineskim-kompanijama-9895

*Poly Technologies Inc*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/9843/dalji-razvoj-saradnje-sa-kineskim-kompanijama-9843

*China's Poly Group shows interest in producing military equipment in Serbia *
https://seenews.com/news/chinas-pol...cing-military-equipment-in-serbia-govt-554776

*Cooperation with the Beretta Company*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10595/saradnja-sa-kompanijom-beretta-10595
*
Memorandum of Understanding on cooperation with the Airbus Grоup signed*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10094/potpisan-memorandum-o-saradnji-sa-kompanijom-erbas-grup-10094
*
Contract with Airbus Helicopters*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10470/ugovor-za-nabavku-helikoptera-sa-airbus-helicopters-10470



> -Equipping, training and Certification of Aeronautical Plant "Moma Stanojlovic" as centre for maintenance of Gazelle helicopters, *as well as MOMA inclusion in Airbus Helicopters overhaul network*
> 
> - *Support to Serbian manufacturing plants and R&D institution in order to obtain relevant qualifications and certifications, combined with seeking of opportunities for engagement of Serbian industrial capabilities and procurement of its goods and services.*


*
Interstate agreements between Serbia and Belarus signed*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10553/potpisani-medjudrzavni-sporazumi-izmedju-srbije-i-belorusije-10553

*Industrial forum of French and Serbian producers of Arms and Military Equipment*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10383/ind...ih-i-srpskih-proizvodjaca-sredstava-nvo-10383
*
Meeting of Serbian and Slovenian businessmen in defence industry*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10182/sastanak-srpskih-i-slovenackih-privrednika-namenske-industrije-10182

*Defence Minister receives Pakistan delegation *
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10508/ministar-odbrane-primio-delegaciju-pakistana-10508
*
The First Session of the Serbia-Russia Intergovernmental Commission for Military Technical Cooperation*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/9484/prvo...adine-komisije-za-vojnotehnicku-saradnju-9484
*
Strategic cooperation with Algeria*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/9483/strateska-saradnja-sa-alzirom-9483
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

New 4x4 armored vehicle form Serbia:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

*Timoney to Supply Further Modular Driveline Systems for Yugoimport Lazar 8 X 8S





*
NAVAN, Ireland --- YugoImport-SDPR is building a further batch of Lazar 3s, which will be fitted with the Timoney designed T900 modular driveline systems. The new drivelines will be delivered during the middle of 2017 and the actual vehicles soon afterwards.

The Lazar is designed to operate where high mobility and tight turning circles are a key part of the vehicle's requirement, such as in urban operations, medium level armed conflicts, anti-terrorist and peacekeeping operations.

"The supply chain for the T900 demonstrates our technology transfer model. Having designed and proven the T900, we will be working with our key production partner, Texelis of France, to supply the units to YugoImports," said Shane O'Neill, Chief Executive Officer of Timoney.

"It is this method of operating which has put us in a very sound position as we celebrate this year 50 years of supporting AFV manufacturers around the world," added Mr O'Neill.

The T900 is designed for vehicles requiring a 9000kg weight load on each axle and includes the Timoney double wishbone suspension system to provide a high mobility capability to the vehicle. The modular T900 can be matched with Timoney's transfer cases, or those from other suppliers, and steering systems or be part of a complete under the hull mobility solution designed by the company.

Timoney is exhibting at IDEX on stand 09-A32 and the Lazar is on display on stand 12-E20.


Timoney Technology is a global leader in the fields of vehicle driveline technology and are specialists in the area of independent suspensions; steering systems; specialist drive solutions; transfer cases; vehicle systems engineering; vehicle dynamics, whole body vibration analysis, complete vehicle design and turnkey solutions. Timoney serves the construction, fire-fighting, vocational, military, mining and special purpose vehicle markets with both off-highway and on-highway solutions.

Based in Navan, Co. Meath, Ireland and having been in business for 50 years, the company has exported solutions to over 40 countries either directly or through its partners. Core to the Timoney approach is technology creation for technology transfer and development through partnership.


http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...ns-subcontract-for-yugoimports-lazar-afv.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> New 4x4 armored vehicle form Serbia:


 xcellent, looks better than the Russian Gaz Tiger or US HUMVEE. 
front end/drivers Cabin shared with Terminator SPAAG?


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> xcellent, looks better than the Russian Gaz Tiger or US HUMVEE.
> front end/drivers Cabin shared with Terminator SPAAG?



I don't have any additional info about this armored vehicle, it should have premiere tomorrow at IDEX 2017.


----------



## proka89

Lazar 3, with 12.7mm RCWS and Russian 30mm turret MB2-03. Behind those people is new 300 km range ground to ground rocket called Sumadija. Looks like a cooperation with China (WS-3).





Close picture of the rocket Sumadija.





New 4x4 armored vehicle called Milos.





New helicopter UCAV called Hornet.





Nora B52.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Fahd 240

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Serbia’s Yugoimport-SDPR (Stand 12-E20) is unveiling its new Milosh (4x4) multi-purpose armoured vehicle for the first time.

Milosh has been developed to undertake a wide range of battlefield missions including use as an ambulance, armoured personnel carrier (APC), command vehicle and reconnaissance vehicle, as well as a platform for various weapon systems.

It has an all-welded steel armour hull with an appliqué passive armour package, which provides protection to NATO STANAG 4569 standards.

The front-mounted power pack consists of a Cummins ISB 300 diesel engine coupled to an Allison 3500 SP automatic transmission, which gives a maximum road speed of up to 110km/h.

The new T700 drive line has been developed by Timoney and Texelis to meet a maximum gross axle weight requirement of up to 7,000kg, which gives a gross vehicle weight of 14,000kg. This uses proven modular assemblies such as wheel hubs and differentials from the Texelis rigid axle range in conjunction with Timoney independent suspension technology, to provide a high level of cross-country mobility and a good ride for the occupants. The Milosh powered steering system has also been designed by Timoney.

The complete wheel assembly has been provided by Tyron and uses runflat inserts to ensure the mobility of the vehicle for up to 50km in case the tyres are damaged by enemy action.

When being used as an APC, Milosh typically has a crew of eight consisting of commander, gunner, driver and five dismounts who can rapidly leave the Milosh via doors in the sides or the power-operated ramp at the rear, which can be operated by the driver or the dismounts.

A wide range of weapons can be mounted on the roof including a locally developed remote weapon station armed with a stabilised 12.7mm machine gun coupled to a day/night sensor suite.

Standard equipment includes an air-conditioning system, NBC system, communications and day/ night driving equipment.

http://www.janes.com/article/67909/milosh-motors-in-idex17d2

*IDEX 2017: Lazar aims for Africa*

The new Lazar III 8x8 multi-role armoured vehicle, built by Serbia's Yugoimport, is being pushed towards the export market in Africa.

A spokesperson from the company told _Shephard_ that the new Lazar 8x8 is much more cost effective than equivalent 8x8 vehicles like Patria's AMV.

According to the spokesperson the Lazar is half the price and therefore any interested armies could get two vehicles for the price of one AMV. He added that the capability of the vehicle is, if not close to, then the same as the Finnish or other western counterparts.

If that is the case then its value would certainly be attractive to the African marketplace which would need a cheaper platform on offer to even to be able to consider the purchase of a new armoured vehicle.

The spokesperson insisted that the Yugoimport has used all of the best quality systems on the market to produce the Lazar III. This includes a Cummins engine with 520hp, Tyron Runflats and Allison Transmission with Timoney providing the drive line systems. It also means that replacement parts are easy to source and cheaper than bespoke systems.

'Timoney is the best. Whatever Patria uses is not as good but you get our vehicle at 50% the cost of Patria's,' he added. But if any African countries prefer their own system then Yugoimport is happy to install these instead if they wish.

At IDEX the company is displaying two variants of the vehicle; the civilian variant that is used by the Serbian police, and a new military variant which is amphibious and fitted with a Russian 2A42A turret that has a 30mm cannon and coaxial 7.62mm machine gun or an anti-tank weapon.

The spokesperson said that the military variant is in testing by Serbia's independent military testing organisation and they are expecting the results this year. The Serbian police have been using the civilian variant of Lazar III for the past year on the border with Kosovo doing counter-terrorist operations. Its introduction had followed two years of testing.

He said that the company has a lot of experience with Russian amphibious vehicles and this is why they are able to develop a modern 8x8 with a much lower budget than equivalent western European and US companies.

He has high hopes for the Lazar III and although the Serbian army has only a small budget the government is considering the new vehicles because they are still using the same equipment they had back in 1991 before the break-up of Yugoslavia.

The vehicle is 8m long, 3m wide with a weight of 28t – the same weight as the AMV28A, Patria's new amphibious vehicle variant that was launched at IDEX. Lazar III can achieve a top speed of 110km/h and has 15m² of crew space.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/idex-2017-lazar-aims-africa/
















New G2000/52 is a 122mm rocket with a range of 52 km. G2000 has a range of 40 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

*Serbia Develops Sumadija Tactical Missile With Ranges Exceeding 280 Km*

Serbia’s Yugoimport-SDPR has developed a new Sumadija guided artillery rocket with ranges exceeding 280 km.

The new Sumadija tactical missile was formally unveiled at IDEX 2017 defence exhibition. The Sumadija is designed for destruction of enemy area targets such as military bases, airports, ports and port facilities, important transport nodes and crossroads, factories and other significant immovable objects on land at distances of up to 280 km.

The Sumadija missile is intended for use against high-value, well-fortified, fixed targets and is armed with a 200-kg high-explosive or fragmentation warhead.

Yugoimport-SDPR reported that the Sumadija has a diameter of 400 mm, a length of 8250 mm, a total weight of 1502 kg, and a 200 kg warhead.

http://defence-blog.com/news/serbia...cal-missile-with-ranges-exceeding-280-km.html

And nice pic of Milos 4x4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Nice pic of Lazar III

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

launch vehicle presumably still under development?
Fap 2228 big enough or will it require something like FAP 3240 Orkan type chassis?


proka89 said:


> Close picture of the rocket Sumadija.


----------



## T-55

Miloš

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> launch vehicle presumably still under development?
> Fap 2228 big enough or will it require something like FAP 3240 Orkan type chassis?


It will probably be Kamaz or MAZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> It will probably be Kamaz or MAZ.


 This would be unfortunate. While I can understand the need to buy something so highly advanced and engineered like Timoney drive systems, there is no reason to import trucks that Serbia has been building for decades. 

I understand the problems with FAP you described before, but *hopefully*, with FAP nationalized in November, debt turned into Capitol, and talk of cooperation with Belarus on FAP production, any platforms for šumadija will be built in Serbia with Serbian hands.


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> This would be unfortunate. While I can understand the need to buy something so highly advanced and engineered like Timoney drive systems, there is no reason to import trucks that Serbia has been building for decades.
> 
> I understand the problems with FAP you described before, but *hopefully*, with FAP nationalized in November, debt turned into Capitol, and talk of cooperation with Belarus on FAP production, any platforms for šumadija will be built in Serbia with Serbian hands.



Largest FAP truck (3240) is not big enough and it doesn't have the necessary payload to carry these rockets.


----------



## proka89

ALAS on IDEX with new propulsion system. Everything is in the last phase of development, system is integrated on NIMR vehicle. You can see one of successful flights and hitting the target on the video below (0:00-0:43s).






They will soon start the tests with real warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> Largest FAP truck (3240) is not big enough and it doesn't have the necessary payload to carry these rockets.


ok, I see now. Like M96 Orkan 2 it would require something like Zil-135 type platform. 
there's also talk of partnership with Volat (Minsk Wheel Tractor Plant) , and it would be nice to see some joint production too.


----------



## proka89

*Yugoimport Complex Battle Systems factory







































*





















So far according to our prime minister, Serbia ordered 12 Lazar III for Serbian army (total planned number in the next few years is 54), 6 Lazar III for Serbian Gendarmerie, 6 BOV M16 Milos for SAJ (Special Antiterrorist Unit), and 18 Nora B52 for the Serbian army.

They are also planning to invest 15-20 million dollars in the new production line for BOV M16 Milos, most probably in FAP. There are also plans for domestic production of independent suspension.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deliorman

Some impressive developments for a small country like Serbia I must say, great job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

it is impressive, but Serbia has always been a strong Industrial Potential, even after it's Factories were dismantled by the communists after WW2 and factories shipped across former Yugoslavia. 

Vucic said there are orders for 700 Lazar 3 waiting for manufacturing potential to catch up. It's very good to see the foundations of industry being poured anew.


----------



## TruthHurtz

serbian defence industry developments are probably one of the more interesting out there


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> Vucic said there are orders for 700 Lazar 3 waiting for manufacturing potential to catch up. It's very good to see the foundations of industry being poured anew.



No he said that for Milos armored vehicle. But you need to have in mind that there are presidential elections, coming in Serbia soon, so i would take that information with a pinch (or even shovel) of salt. It's not impossible that there is certain interest for Lazar and Milos, but i highly doubt that they have order for 700 for any of these two vehicles.

*Yugoimport takes control of Serbian aircraft builder Utva*

Yugoimport SDPR, the Serbian state-owned intermediary for the import and export of defence-related equipment and technology, has become the dominant owner of Serbia's sole state-owned aviation factory: Pancevo-based Utva - Avio Industrija.

The process of integrating Utva into the structure of the Belgrade-based arms dealer was initiated on 9 February and completed on 28 February, when Yugoimport established effective control of 95.962% of Utva stakes previously owned by the Serbian government.

The transfer of Utva's ownership is the logical follow-on to the previous government-arranged partnership between Yugoimport and Utva, under which the aircraft producer was put under the temporary management of Yugoimport, which facilitated access to its worldwide sales and marketing network and gave Utva a presence on the global aviation market.

However, this did not solve Utva's long-term insolvency problems, which regularly caused delays in payment of salaries and health insurance obligations for its 240 employees and resulted in numerous interruptions to production that occasionally escalated into general strikes.

*Commenting on the integration of Utva into the structure of Yugoimport, the president of Utva's workers' union, Slobodan Kosic, revealed that by the end of 2017 the new owner will have invested RSD300-500 million (USD2.6-4.3 million) in modernising the existing factory to improve its production capabilities. He added that the Yugoimport management had promised a stable future for Utva employees, with on-time payment of currently modest salaries that would gradually be increased as future sales revenues allowed.
*
http://www.janes.com/article/68749/yugoimport-takes-control-of-serbian-aircraft-builder-utva*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I have to say this looks like a very ... interesting Tech from Pakistan's prespective , for parameter defence at night or general observation from air


Nice work





Feeling love for this fast boat design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> No he said that for Milos armored vehicle. But you need to have in mind that there are presidential elections, coming in Serbia soon, so i would take that information with a pinch (or even shovel) of salt. It's not impossible that there is certain interest for Lazar and Milos, but i highly doubt that they have order for 700 for any of these two vehicles.


 Haha, I forgot it's campaign season, but it's very Serbian to exaggerate, even patriotic in some ways.  

Is it also time to sell the old Serbian Mig 21 fleet? I read today there is a potential customer in the neighborhood who needs them.


----------



## T-55

Nora B52 155 mm Self Propelled Gun Howitzer




Milosh Armoured Multi Purpose Combat Vehicle 4x4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Lazar Armored 8x8 Wheeled Vehicle




Multirole Fast Combat Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Alas




BOV M16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

proka89 said:


> First picture is ALAS?




First picture is ALAS?


----------



## proka89

monitor said:


> First picture is ALAS?



Yes, pics are from preparation for Serbian army exercise "Steel 2017":

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Some a bit older (last month or so) news about Serbian defence industry, i didn't already posted here:

Visit by a High Level Delegation of the Belarusian State Military Industrial Committee
*
The goal of the visit is to look into the following steps to be taken for the establishment of the Intergovernmental Committee for Military Technical Cooperation, after signing the Agreement on Military Technical Cooperation.



 
The visit was initiated by a plenary session of the two delegations held in Material Resources Sector, which was chaired by the Acting Assistant Minister of Defence for Material Resources, Nenad Miloradović PhD and the First Deputy of the President of the State Military Industrial Committee of Belarus, Igor Mikhailovich Demidenko.

*The agenda for the visit envisages visits to research, development and overhaul facilities of the Ministry of Defence and Serbian Armed Forces and several Serbian defence industry companies for the purpose of considering concrete opportunities for the cooperation in the fields of research, development and production of arms and military equipment.*

http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10797/pos...g-drzavnog-vojno-industrijskog-komiteta-10797

*Defence Minister visits factories in Lučani and Čačak*

Defence Minister Zoran Đorđević has visited today Milan Blagojevic Namenska Company in Lučani and Sloboda JSC in Čačak.

Today's visit was also attended by State Secretary of the Ministry of Defence Nenad Nerić, Acting Assistant Minister of Defence for Material Resources Nenad Miloradović and Chief of Defence Technology of the Ministry of Defence Major General Bojan Zrnić.

During the visit to the special-purpose industry factory in Lučani, a meeting was held attended by Minister Đorđević and his associates, Director of the factory Radoš Milovanović, Director of PU Srbijavode Goran Puzović, representatives of the Municipality and representatives of trade union of Milan Blagojević Namenska Company. At the meeting, it was concluded that the factory in Lučani had achieved record results in the production in 2016 and it was expected that production in 2017, which had already been agreed, would be even greater. They also highlighted the importance of cooperation between the factory and the Military Technical Institute in the development of new technologies for the production of better quality gunpowder.

The minister and his associates visited the facility for "Continuous nitration of cellulose" and facility for drainage and gelatinization of double base propellant, and then they visited the works on the construction of the dam on the Bjelica River, which is built for the protection against the most frequent flooding in this part of Serbia which affect the factory itself.

During the visit to the Sloboda JSC in Čačak, Minister Đorđević visited the "Plant for the production of medium- and large-calibre cartridge cases" and facility for "Machining by cutting". After the visit, Defence Minister held a meeting with his associates and leadership of the Sloboda JSC which was attended by Director General Zoran Stefanović and representatives of the trade union of the Company.

Acting Assistant minister Nenad Miloradović pointed out that today's visits are "regular tour during which representatives of the Ministry of Defence review the results in achieving the set objectives."



- The objectives relate primarily to the operation and setting up of new production lines and the progress of other measures that the Ministry sets for the factories in order to improve the general state of the defence industry. Today we came to the conclusion that the defence industry worked very well last year, and the factory in Lučani and Čačak are among the best, Miloradović said.

According to him, Milan Blagojevic has already had an increase in production last year, compared to the year before last, by 37 percent, and Sloboda Company even by 67 percent.




*- The level of investments is very high. Last year, the factory in Lučani invested six million euros in new facilities, this year it has planned to invest seven million euros. In 2016, Sloboda invested seven, and this year it plans to invest 11 millions. For both factories, we can safely say that both the production and the investments are very visible, Miloradović said.*

He added that both factories belong to the group of "munitions factories" which represents one of the most dangerous types of production.
- In the last five years, there were about 80 incidents with tragic consequences in the munitions factories in the world. Every effort should be invested so that such incidents do not happen and that the consequences are minimized. The Ministry of Defence has made a plan a year and a half ago for the entire defence industry - in order to maximally improve all automated measures to prevent incidents, and these measures are implemented precisely through investment cycles. Also, we have adopted a set of short-term and long-term measures to be taken. They will never be sufficient, but we will continue to maximally improve them, Acting Assistant Minister Miloradović said.






http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10757/ministar-odbrane-obisao-fabrike-u-lucanima-i-cacku-10757

*Impressive display at Nikinci ground*

This afternoon at Nikinci ground the Defence Minister Zoran Djordjevic and Serbian Armed Forces Chief of General Staff General Ljubisa Dikovic have attended the general rehearsal of display of the reached level of development of arms and military equipment from the development programme of the Military Technical Institute and the companies of the Serbian Defence Industry Group and Yugoimport SDPR performing live firings.
















http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10871/impresivan-prikaz-na-poligonu-nikinci-10871

*Prime Minister with representatives of defence industry*

The Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic accompanied by the Defence Minister Zoran Djordjevic, the Minister of the Interior Nebojsa Stefanovic and the Minister of Economy Goran Knezevic met today in the building of the Serbian Government with directors of the Serbian defence industry companies, the public company “Yugoimport SDPR”, two companies which should become a part of the Serbian defence industry during 2017, directors of three overhaul facilities and the Technical Test Center. 

*At the press conference held after the meeting Prime Minister Vucic emphasized that thinking about the economic growth of Serbia the Government had decided to allocate substantial funds for the improvement of work of the Serbian Defence Industry factories. As the Prime Minister stressed, the “Zastava Arms” Company in Kragujevac was allocated the greatest amount – 9.7 million euros because it has a wide range of products sought in the world. Those funds will be spent on modernization of the plant for production of barrel.

“Prva Petoletka” will receive 3.5 million euros, and it was agreed that the workers in this factory would get somewhat larger salaries because they have the lowest salaries in the Serbian defence industry together with the employees in “Teleoptik” in Zemun – RSD 36.000 net. Moreover, “Teleoptik” will get 6.862.000 euros after many years of decay. Vucic said that it is a very important factory for the Serbian defence industry because our military industry needs “Teleoptik” devices.

“Sloboda” Cacak will get 2 million euros for two vertical presses, “Milan Blagojevic” Lucani 4.410.000 euros, “Prvi partizan” company from Uzice will get the money for building a new factory because they would like to move their capacities from the underground space.

It was agreed that FAP from Priboj should get 2.5 million euros, and it will get even more from the state if it solves the problem of production of vehicles with independent suspension.*

*Moma Stanojlovic Aviation Institute will get 4 million euros, the Technical Overhaul Facility Cacak 3 million euros, the Technical Overhaul Facility Kragujevac 2 million euros whereas 1.5 million euros will be invested in the Centre for Testing Arms and Military Equipment of the Technical Testing Centre in Nikinci.

In total, it is around 43 million euros. Vucic said this money is direct investment injection to our defence industry, which did not come from producers but from the state.





*
http://www.mod.gov.rs/eng/10902/predsednik-vlade-sa-predstavnicima-odbrambene-industrije-10902

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*"Steel 2017" preparations:
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

Steel 2017:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Stavatti Enters Into A Strategic Partnership with Jugoimport-UTVA*
Stavatti Aerospace Ltd. entered into an Agreement on Strategic Partnership and Long Term Business and Technical Cooperation with JugoImport-SDPR J.P. and its sister company, aircraft manufacturer UTVA Avio Industrija d.o.o. on April 19th in Belgrade.

Key terms of the Agreement include:

• Joint reimagining, modification, upgrade, certification, and production of aircraft developed and produced by UTVA and other local aircraft manufacturers connected to Jugoimport/UTVA

• Joint development and production of new Stavatti aircraft, powerplants, and aircraft systems

• Aircraft, airframe structure, aircraft subsystem, powerplant, and component production for Stavatti and Stavatti aircraft at the UTVA production plant

Under this agreement, Stavatti will serve as a production partner capable of producing aircraft, airframe structures, aircraft components, systems, and powerplants from both the 925,000 sq. ft. UTVA aircraft factory in Pancevo, Serbia, as well as the related aerospace-defense manufacturing facilities of Jugoimport-SDPR. In so doing, this agreement provides both the capabilities and capacity for Stavatti Aerospace Ltd. and its sister company, Stavatti Industries Ltd., to immediately expand into development, production, and global marketing of a wide range of related aerospace defense systems including airframe structures, actuators, landing gear systems, tires and brakes, ejection seats, powerplants, rockets and missiles, artillery systems, tanks and armored vehicles, small arms, ammunition, defense infrastructure, and comprehensive systems support and training.

Founded in 1949, Jugoimport-SDPR is a Serbian Defense & Industrial Complex integrator responsible for developing, producing, and trading combat systems and defense equipment for regional and global customers.

Founded in 1937, UTVA has produced over 900 aircraft including the Trojka, 212, 213, Aero-3, Utva 56, Utva 60, Utva 65, Utva 66, Utva 75 and Lasta 95. UTVA also produced major airframe structures and assemblies for the J-22 Orao and the G-4 Galeb. UTVA is ISO 9001 Certified and was certified by Boeing in 1990 as an airframe parts and assemblies manufacturer responsible for producing machined and sheet metal aircraft parts, tools, and assemblies, including slats, wing tips, cargo doors, and floor supports for 737, 747 and 757 commercial airliners.

http://www.stavatti.com/stavatti-enters-into-a-strategic-partnership-with-jugoimport-utva/












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863182528303161345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863183227061547010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Visit of UAE armed forces chief of staff to Serbia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> Stavatti Enters Into A Strategic Partnership with Jugoimport-UTVA


 it will be interesting to see if this goes anywhere. From what I've been able to find, Stavatti is also a mostly vaporware company, the one exception being the Javelin design/prototype they bought from another bankrupt company that flew it 10+ years ago
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aviation_Technology_Group
I assume that Stavatti has the prototype? although the registration is expired
http://flightaware.com/resources/registration/N104TG
first (and only?) flight





If they do plan to get serious about this, they would be wise to move everything out of the U.S. because no way the CIA will allow this continue under their noses. Stavatti needs to decide if they want to work with Serbia or go for the US Air Force TX (advanced trainer) competition, no way they will be allowed to do both. 

The Williams FJ44 engine in the Javelin is another problem, Washington can declare it a "threat to national security" and ban it's export to any country it decides at any time. 
http://www.williams-int.com/products/fj44-4

Lots of problems to solve before a single bolt or screw can be installed. Despite all this, It's a good start and hopefully they succeed in producing something that flies.


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> Visit of UAE armed forces chief of staff to Serbia


 at 0:46 , new close support vehicle with MLRS system? built on Terminator chassis?


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> at 0:46 , new close support vehicle with MLRS system? built on Terminator chassis?



It's a modernization of M77 Oganj, with subsystems developed for Morava MLRS, and the similar armored cabin used on PASARS 16:











Chassis used in both cases is original FAP 2026 chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

Do you agree with Ostojic that Čelik 2017 is a misleading presentation? That most of the things they are presenting and promoting as future VS hardware will either never make it into inventory of VS or simply things VS is not interested in?

I can see his point, but if you don't develop and support a defense industry with substantial international sales then how do you fund the modernization of the home guard? I think you need a balance there and salesmanship is part of that,


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> Do you agree with Ostojic that Čelik 2017 is a misleading presentation? That most of the things they are presenting and promoting as future VS hardware will either never make it into inventory of VS or simply things VS is not interested in?



It depends on what systems are we talking about. Those Nora B52 that participated on that exercise are produced for Serbian army. They are not yet introduced in to full use, but first battery (6) is already completed, and second battery is under production, total order is 18 Nora B52 for the Serbian army. Lazar 3 is according to our ex prime minister (now president) ordered for the army (12 for the beginning, with aim of 54, if i remember correctly), 9 of 12 for police is already delivered to them. Also Serbian Gendarmerie got 40+ modernized BOV armored vehicles (M11 and M15). And prototype of 4x4 Milos armored vehicle is also delivered to SAJ, and acording to minister of police, they plan to acquire more of them for SAJ and Gendarmerie.

But when we talk about Serbian army we need to have in mind, that they lack funds needed for serious modernization. Also some of those projects presented are still under development. And everything that goes in to army, needs to pass a testing in TOC (Technical test center of the Serbian army), and that can last sometimes up to two years.

So i do agree with most of things Dimitrije said, but not all of them.


----------



## Penguin

proka89 said:


> Yes, pics are from preparation for Serbian army exercise "Steel 2017":


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALAS_(missile)

Much like the Polyphem started in 1994 by Germany, France and Italy but cancelled in 2003
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphem_(missile)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Penguin said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALAS_(missile)
> 
> Much like the Polyphem started in 1994 by Germany, France and Italy but cancelled in 2003
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphem_(missile)



Polyphem is most probably the inspiration for ALAS missile.


----------



## proka89

*Reliance Defence inks pact with Serbia's Yugoimport to make ammunition in India*
*Partnership eyes Rs 20,000 crore worth of orders from Indian armed forces over 10 years as Anil Ambani-led Reliance Group bets on the defence sector*

In yet another indication of the heightened interest among global defence manufacturers to explore the Indian market, Yugoimport, a Serbian state-owned company that makes ammunition, signed a strategic partnership with Reliance Defence Ammunition (RDA), an Anil Ambani-led Reliance Group firm.

RDA, which is a subsidiary of Reliance Infrastructure, and Yugoimport will “work together in the field of ammunition, amongst others, with projected minimum requirement of Rs 20,000 crore over the next 10 years from the Indian armed forces,” a statement issued on Tuesday read.

After coming to power in 2014, the Narendra Modi-led Indian government had liberalised the norms governing foreign direct investment (FDI) in the defence sector. FDI to the extent of 49 percent is allowed under the automatic route, and FDI beyond that limit may be permitted if the government approves such a plan on a case-to-case basis.

But in the absence of any concrete and meaningful orders awarded out to these private sector and foreign companies, many of these partnerships exist on paper without much operations on the ground.

To further strengthen private sector participation in the Indian defence sector, the government also announced the Strategic Partnership Model that aims to create a defence manufacturing ecosystem comprising large companies and small and medium enterprises, by selecting certain private firms to build submarines and fighter jets in India in partnership with foreign companies.

According to Reliance’s statement, the Indian government has recently issued eight RFPs (request for proposal) for different grades of ammunition, opening up this area to private sector participation for the first time. These proposals envisage transfer of technology by the OEM (original equipment manufacturer)—usually the foreign company—and indigenous manufacturing in India. India currently imports 50 percent of the ammunition requirement by value, which is worth around Rs 10,000 crore.

http://www.forbesindia.com/article/...ugoimport-to-make-ammunition-in-india/47303/1

*Stavatti and Jugoimport Enter Into New Aircraft Development Agreement*

Stavatti Aerospace Ltd. and Jugoimport-SDPR J.P. entered into an Agreement today to develop and produce a new single engine aircraft. This aircraft will be produced at the UTVA aircraft factory in Pancevo, Serbia and exported worldwide.

This Agreement is the first Addendum to the Agreement on Strategic Partnership and Long Term Business and Technical Cooperation that was entered into on April 19th. The Agreement was signed by Christopher Beskar for Stavatti and Aleksandar Lijakovic for Jugoimport-SDPR in Belgrade.

Founded in 1949, Jugoimport-SDPR is a Serbian Defense & Industrial Complex integrator responsible for developing, producing, and trading combat systems and defense equipment for regional and global customers.

Founded in 1937, UTVA has produced over 900 aircraft including the Trojka, 212, 213, Aero-3, Utva 56, Utva 60, Utva 65, Utva 66, Utva 75 and Lasta 95. UTVA also produced major airframe structures and assemblies for the J-22 Orao and the G-4 Super Galeb. UTVA is ISO 9001 Certified and was certified by Boeing in 1990 as an airframe parts and assemblies manufacturer responsible for producing machined and sheet metal aircraft parts, tools, and assemblies, including slats, wing tips, cargo doors, and floor supports for 737, 747 and 757 commercial airliners.

http://www.stavatti.com/stavatti-and-jugoimport-enter-into-new-aircraft-development-agreement/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

the more you look at Stavatti the more bizarre this deal becomes. They've never produced an aircraft, their graphics all come from X-plane, which is basically a video game, their company is not on any stock market and seems to be based on a model that operates on "high-hopes" investment. They have bounced around from claiming to be designing aircraft for the US air-force, to personal sport jets, to NATO members, and now to a non-NATO member and many would argue ally of Russia.
from Zoominfo


> Company Description: Stavatti maintains a very distinct business philosophy and corporate culture which is not conducive for public ownership. Stavatti is not developing defense products for the US DoD per say, but for NATO member armed forces and nations allied with the United States. Stavatti focuses primarily upon export sales. Selling military systems on the export market is different than selling products primarily to the DoD. Most US allies cannot afford the $100 to $200 million F/A-22 and they probably will not be able to afford the $40 to $70 million F/A-35 JSF either. US contractors have not adequately addressed the needs of the allied export market. Stavatti focuses upon markets which other US contractors and the DoD are neglecting. By default, Stavatti requires alternative sources of program development funding to address these markets. It is for these reasons and numerous others that Stavatti desires to remain privately owned by a special breed of investors who are interested in the unique Stavatti structure. Stavatti is not driven by quarterly financial statements. Stavatti is in the business of building the best aircraft possible and assuring that our military customers will survive. Profit and returns on investment are a by-product of Stavatti's ability to do its job extremely well. Once the customer is satisfied, alive and well then all of Stavatti, from its assembly workers to its owners, will benefit. It is a matter of where ones priorities are. Stavatti is not attempting to become the model investment opportunity. Stavatti is a high risk endeavor which centers upon creating very highly advanced products for a limited customer base. Investors looking for the next technology company to go IPO need not consider Stavatti as a potential investment. Stavatti is a heavy manufacturing concern in an established industry with a very flat growth projection. Investors looking for a low risk, twenty to two hundred-fold return on investment over the next one to six months need not consider Stavatti. There are Dot Coms for you.


 What is in this for Jugoimport , I would really like to know? Maybe they're getting the Javelin Prototype? I have to wonder how useful that would be , and airplane that flew once 10 years ago. 
The CEO is an interesting guy for sure .We have many of these types of guys here in Colorado, they're intelligent no doubt, but most of them run small businesses and a lot of those are grow ops. None of them are saying they can design/build world class aircraft.






Proka what are your thoughts on this, any guesses to what's going on here?


----------



## proka89

*Serbian Military Technical Institute projects*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

wow.... have not seen galeb aircraft in such a long time; last time i had seen one was outside Lusaka.


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

the pace of development, the quality, and level of technology is staggering. After everything Serbs have suffered since 1990 this is a point of of great national pride. 

Most curious to see where this "jet aircraft" project goes. It's been maybe the biggest Industrial dream of Serbia to rejoin the elite list of the word's jet aircraft manufacturers, even if it's a turbo-prop for now.


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89

Zastava Modular Automatic Rifle:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

http://defence-blog.com/army/serbia-unveils-new-kosava-1-precision-guided-missile.html




http://defence-blog.com/news/serbia-displays-strsljen-unmanned-combat-helicopter.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Serbia’s first HAPS, new UAVs, unveiled by CTT at SEAS*
*Igor Bozinovski, Belgrade* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly






The CTT NT161 and NT155 UAVs as shown at the SEAS exhibition in Belgrade on 8/9 March. Source: I Bozinovski
The second Southeast Europe Aviation Summit (SEAS), held in Belgrade, Serbia, on 8 and 9 March, saw the unveiling of three new innovative unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) currently under development by Belgrade-based Composite Technology Team (CTT).

Chief among these was a high-altitude pseudo satellite (HAPS) named Pupin after the Serbian-American scientist Mihajlo Pupin. A solar-powered UAV designed to fly at altitudes of 20,000 m, Pupin is intended to stay airborne for months while carrying various payloads, such as telecommunications equipment and surveillance sensors.

“We are one of only five companies worldwide that are currently working on developing HAPS and we hope that very soon we will begin testing our system in order to prove the concept and proceed with the follow-on development of Pupin for executing a wide variety of military and civilian missions,” Petar Matunovic, CTT aerospace engineer and CEO told _Jane’s_ at SEAS.

Matunovic explained that CTT is looking to partner with reliable companies from the aviation industry to further boost its work on Pupin as well as the company’s other two ongoing UAV projects: the NT155 and the NT161 (the NT designations are a tribute to the Serbian-American scientist Nikola Tesla).

Presented in model form at SEAS, the NT155 is a medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) UAV with an airframe made entirely from advanced composites. This allows a complex aerodynamic shape and light weight while offering the structural strength required to facilitate wing-mounted hardpoints for weapons, electro-optical payloads, or auxiliary fuel tanks. The system is still in the design phase but is expected to have a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 1,000 kg, a cruising speed of 140 km/h, and an operational endurance of at least 16 hours.

http://www.janes.com/article/78475/serbia-s-first-haps-new-uavs-unveiled-by-ctt-at-seas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Serbia from 6:34

*US interested in ALAS C*

*The Army Eyes Getting Into The Ship Killing Business With This Cruise Missile*

In November 2017, the Army also expressed an interest in buying the Serbian Advanced Light Attack System’s coastal defense variant, or ALAS-C, though it’s not clear whether those purchases would be for its own use or for foreign military sales. In 2013, the United Arab Emirates announced their intention to team up with the manufacturer EDePro, by way of the Serbia’s state-run Yugoimport SDPR arms broker, to build a light truck-mounted launcher using the 6x6 Nimr chassis.

ALAS-C is wire-guided, but has an impressive range for a missile of this type, able to hit targets between 15 and 30 miles away. It has a man-in-the-loop guidance system where an actual operator steers it on its target in the terminal phase by way of an infrared camera in the weapon’s nose.

The Israelis have been pioneers of this concept, which improves the accuracy, especially against moving targets and gives an actual person the ability to abort the attack very late in the missile’s flight in case of concerns about collateral damage or civilian casualties. ALAS at its core is actually very similar to Israel's
Spike-ER anti-tank missile, but has considerably greater range.





SRĐAN POPOVIĆ VIA WIKIMEDIA
The EDePro ALAS missile.

If the Army did procure ALAS-C or a system like it, though it has relatively small warhead, it would offer another way of destroying smaller boats or landing craft. This level of anti-ship system could be useful for defending against more limited threats in constrained waterways, such as Russian missile-armed corvettes in the Baltic Sea or Black Sea or small Iranian watercraft and mining ships in the Strait of Hormuz.

With a combination of NSM, anti-ship ATACMS or new Deep Strike missiles, and a short-range system such as ALAS-C, the Army could field a tiered, mobile anti-ship defense system that can engage a variety of different maritime threats. These systems could offer defense in depth at existing locations or the option of rapidly deploying the most appropriate weapon in case of a particular contingency.





SRĐAN POPOVIĆ VIA WIKIMEDIA
A six-round ALAS-C mobile launcher using the 6x6 Nimr chassis.

The Army, along with its sister services, will almost certainly continue to iron out the exact requirements and concepts of operations for the different weapon systems in the coming months. As the number of potential threats continue to grow, the service won't be able to wait too long to begin procuring and fielding this long neglected, but increasingly important capability.

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...hip-killing-business-with-this-cruise-missile

*ALAS-C Missiles and Launcher*
Solicitation Number: W15QKN-18-X-00V5
Agency: Department of the Army
Office: Army Contracting Command
Location: ACC - NJ (W15QKN)

Synopsis:
Added: Nov 28, 2017 4:26 pm Modified: Dec 20, 2017 9:10 amTrack Changes
Description: The U.S. Army Contracting Command - New Jersey (ACC-NJ), on behalf of the Office of the Project Manager Maneuver Ammunition Systems (PM-MAS) and the Product Director - Non Standard Ammunition (PD-NSA), located at Picatinny Arsenal, NJ 07806-5000, intends to issue a request for proposal (RFP) to current Non Standard Ammunition Indefinite Delivery Indefinite Quantity (IDIQ) contract holders for the addition of the Serbian Advanced Light Attack System - Coastal Defense (ALAS-C) system inclusive of the firing platform (light weight vehicle with launcher) and long-range multipurpose wire guided missiles.

The ALAS-C is a highly effective missile system effective in missions to incapacitate targets within a range of 25 km, with potential to extend the range to 60 km. Characteristics of the ALAS-C guided missile are as follows: Penetration: more than 600mm Rolled Homogeneous Armor (RHA), Length: 3.4 meters, Diameter: 175 mm, Wingspan: 1.2 m. The ALAS-C is at first propelled with the aid of solid rocket engine and then a turbojet engine is activated. The guidance system is an Internal Navigation System (INS) or optional GPS with manual override; fiber optic.

Background: On 7 August 2017 ACC-NJ issued four (4), Five (5) year IDIQ contracts for Non Standard Ammunition, Ammunition Related Items, and Non Standard Mortar Weapon Systems on a Firm Fixed Price (FFP) basis. The IDIQ contract holders consist of the following awardees:

ALLIANT TECHSYSTEMS OPERATIONS LLC, Independence, MO
CHEMRING MILITARY PRODUCTS, INC., Perry, FL
GLOBAL ORDNANCE LLC, Sarasota, FL
UDC USA, INC., Tampa, FL

The Government's intent is to add the ALAS-C launching system and guided missiles to the contract item list on the IDIQ contract via an in scope modification as the ALAS-C are within the Non Standard family of ammunition. This notice of intent is not a request for competitive quotations. There will be no solicitation posted to FBO.gov for competitive quotes.

SUBMISSION INFORMATION: All interested parties, including those outside of the above mentioned IDIQ, should submit a general description, along with their capabilities to provide the complete ALAS-C launching system as well as additional guided missiles. Respondents are also requested to provide the following: (1.) Planned source of supply (2.) Suppliers planned monthly production rates to include lead times for delivery and (3.) Rough Order of Magnitude for a quantity range of 2-4 complete ALAS-C launching systems and a quantity range of 40-60 Missiles.

This information is requested to be submitted to Melissa Ardis via email at melissa.m.ardis.civ@mail.mil. This is not a pre-solicitation notice. *Please note: this announcement is for information and planning purposes only, does not constitute a pre-solicitation notice, and is not to be construed as a commitment by the Government. THIS IS NOT A SOLICITATION AND DOES NOT OBLIGATE THE GOVERNMENT TO ISSUE A SOLICITATION. Please be advised that the Government will not pay for any information submitted under/in relation to this announcement. If a formal solicitation is generated at a later date, a solicitation notice will be published.
Contracting Office Address:
BUILDING 10 PHIPPS RD
PICATINNY ARSENAL , New Jersey 07806-5000
United States
Primary Point of Contact.:
Melissa Ardis
melissa.m.ardis.civ@mail.mil
Secondary Point of Contact:
Jennifer M. Stanley
jennifer.m.stanley17.civ@mail.mil

https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&tab=core&id=70a984eb39a9f9de844f0547f28d7712

*We Achieved A Historic Record*

“In 2017, Krušik achieved the best results in its 79-year history. *Revenue was about USD100 million and profit about RSD 1 billion.* More than 90 percent of Krušik’s profits come from exports, and our products are sold in over 70 countries worldwide.

Krušik’s largest customers are from North America, the Middle East and Africa”, confirmed Krušik Director Mladen Petković, who has run the company for over four years, in an interview with CorD.

Krušik’s average annual revenue growth rate since I have led the company has been 80%, so in 2017 revenues were 8.7 times greater than in 2013 when the company had a loss of RSD 1 billion. In a few years, more precisely from 2014 until today, we have turned a billion dinar deficit into a billion dinar surplus, which best reflects our business and is a great satisfaction both for management and for all the staff. Since 2014 we have employed 1,700 new workers, 657 in 2017 alone.

_Krušik is a global player, judging from the 70 countries to which it exports. Are you satisfied with the competitiveness of your products and the speed at which your company follows new trends, developments and the demands of its international clients?

– *A value of USD 240 million in signed contracts alone shows that global demand for our products is satisfactory.* We are constantly working on modernising existing products and creating new ones based on new technologies. Establishment of serial production of parts of the missile programme has significantly influenced Krušik’s position on the world market. Engagement of our full capacity is guaranteed until 2020.

Rest on:
https://cordmagazine.com/business-d...r-krusik-ad-valjevo-achieved-historic-record/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89

Zarvan said:


> Can you post separately the details of all the Bullet Proof vests and Helmets produced by Serbia



No need for a new topic, there is already this one. Balistic protection in Serbia is mainly produced by Mile Dragic and from recently Yumco. Yugoimport is also producing ballistic plates, hard armor inserts... There are also some other smaller companies.

You can see Mile Dragic products here:
https://www.armyequipment.com/en/products/ballistic-products

Yumco until recently was just a large uniform producer, but government invested money in to opening new factory which will produce ballistic vests, plate carriers, helmets.... Main product so far is set of equipment under name KZBO-17 (Ballistic vest, plate carrier, knee and elbow protectors...) for the Serbian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Nice items*

For Pakistan would not having a Licence production units for Helicopter Drone

*10/10 Fantastic Product we can use for Police / Airforce base recon , or Airport Recon etc or to be used in Smaller Size Ships*






The NORA , Artillery Units are also nice item to pick up


----------



## proka89

Modernization of Bofors L/70 40mm:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

thanks, this is an important development to give the existing systems mobility.

I see they removed the IR guided surface to Air missiles on this vehicle, do you know if they still plan to pursue that as part of Pasars package?

https://defence-blog.com/army/serbi...se-system-continues-comprehensive-trials.html

Also: interesting article on Novi Avion

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...-attempt-build-its-very-own-jet-fighter-25366

with info I never knew before, like

1) the Novi Avion project was heavily loaded with Dassault Aviation technology, right down to it's SNECMA M88 turbofan.
2) the Mig-29 was chosen as interim figther and was tested against Mirage 2000 . The Mig was chosen and considered superior to the French fighter (if anyone has any more info on this please share) .
3) if the country had not disintegrated, many of the technology we see today in Rafael would have been used in this project. Unfortunately, France betrayed and attacked Yugoslavia, possibly connected to the line above?

so much we don't know, hopefully someone writes a book someday


----------



## proka89

*Yugoimport at IDEX 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Aleksandar Self-Propelled Artillery System
















https://www.yugoimport.com/en/proizvodi/aleksandar-self-propelled-artillery-weapon-cal-155-mm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

T-55 said:


> Aleksandar Self-Propelled Artillery System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yugoimport.com/en/proizvodi/aleksandar-self-propelled-artillery-weapon-cal-155-mm



I am not very familiar with military items but truck-mounted artillery seems unusual to me.


----------



## Dragi

interesting pics of Serbian manufactured B-52 Nora in Cypriot Camouflage patterns

https://www.armyrecognition.com/oct..._milos_armored_vehicles_parade_in_cyprus.html






+ milos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360904097247936514

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364614028295868417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364518310843449346

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406522365224292355

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

M-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415646711339487232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

T-55 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406522365224292355


Things like this make me regret we stopped the Yasoob project. These military trucks are ideal platforms for a MRAP. 
Alas, what could've been.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427246230103601154

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Serbia has a lot of things that Pakistan needs from MRAPS to ATGM's even their loitering munitions could be a nice addition to our capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438796740002553858

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439350194647310339

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442478345665630210

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

"Partner 2021"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447311094406684673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447575382266351620

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447509398360895491

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447589997662642179

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447591673480073216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460589072527810564

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463118966021410823

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani191

how much do you export ?


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496606288477888512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Guys, do you have any new informations about ALAS missile? Because there is a serbian guy who told me that Serbia abandoned this project.


----------

